# Non Scale Victories



## lucy123

Post here any 'victory' you have that isn't achieved by the scales, but is recognition of good weight loss


NSV: Jeans falling down when running.
Couldn't run 3 months ago, ran accross a car park and didn't realise was doing it until had to hold jeans up as falling down!


----------



## cazscot

I can fit behind the steering wheel of the car without it rubbing my tummy now


----------



## MargB

Can see all my tops are too roomy so buying a smaller size.

Have to laugh though as one shop's Medium tops were too big so I had to buy Small.  No way am I a Small.  They have messed with the sizes.


----------



## lucy123

No Marg...i bet they really are small!
I cannot wait until I can holler can i have this in a smaller size please.
I managed to get into a size 18 dress at the weekend (should post that on here really). It is a bit tight at the moment, but I can get into it and zip it up!! I was a 22/24 in June.

I can't wait to get into a 16 as shops seem to always have stock in in this size.


----------



## Andy HB

Before diagnosis in October 2009, I had to add another hole towards the end of my trouser belt. 

Now, I'm using the last available hole in the opposite direction. That works out at a 7" waist reduction. 

I'm still wearing the same trousers though, because I'm not buying any new clothes until I hit my target!

Andy


----------



## lucy123

and apparently Andy - it is that measurement that is quite important.
My DSN has asked me to let her know each time what my waist measurement is as apparently that is just as important as the weight loss.


----------



## MargB

Ah, but where do you measure your waist?  My practice nurse reckons the true measurement as just above the belly button.  yeah right - no way am I going to take that as my waist measurement!!!

Anyway, back on topic, my watch is having to be shoved further and further up my arm as my wrist gets slimmer!


----------



## Steff

I can now play cricket with my son for longer then 15 minutes , whereas before i had to stop and take a seat and get my breathe back.


----------



## katie

Well my very small victory so far is that I have cut out all the cr*p.  I had the holiday blues after getting back from Australia and started eating rubbish... put on all the weight I had lost whilst out there (urgh).  I have replaced any bread products with rye bread, no cakes etc.

I started smoking in Oz and have been for about 6 months.  I Haven't smoked for nearly a week, since my Diabetic appointment.


----------



## lucy123

Katie - so very well done, especially on the ciggies. Proud of you


----------



## teapot8910

I lost 2 stone before being diagnosed then put half a stone back on, but have kept my weight near enough the same for a whole year and have gone from a size 16 to a 12/14


----------



## lucy123

Hi Teapot,

The hardest part to losing weight is keeping it off in my opinion so a big well done to you, and for sharing us your loss from 16 to 12. Its nice to hear of those who have succeeded too to inspire us all. If you have any tips, please feel free to share with us.


----------



## lucy123

Okay I am not sure if I can class this as a NSV... I had to stop at tennis to ask my partner to adjust my bra strap on the right from max strap to adj moving to the middle as strap kept falling down whilst playing (girls you know what I mean!) ...now I was going to class this as a NSV, but then I had a worrying thought- why did I only have to adjust the right side and not the left - is this a NSV or am I realising something I would rather not know!!!


----------



## teapot8910

Thanks Lucy  I do a lot of walking during the week and use my wii for more fun ways of exercising. Wii Fit and Just Dance are great for burning the calories! xx


----------



## teapot8910

lucy123 said:


> Okay I am not sure if I can class this as a NSV... I had to stop at tennis to ask my partner to adjust my bra strap on the right from max strap to adj moving to the middle as strap kept falling down whilst playing (girls you know what I mean!) ...now I was going to class this as a NSV, but then I had a worrying thought- why did I only have to adjust the right side and not the left - is this a NSV or am I realising something I would rather not know!!!



I get that too! Definately count it as a NSV if the other side starts falling down


----------



## lucy123

You have just reminded me that someone bought me just dance and I have never used it - just had a quick look and it seemed to be just moving your arms - is there more to it - if so, must get it out.


----------



## lucy123

Well Teapot, I hope it does soon or I may start looking rather odd!


----------



## teapot8910

You can sit down and do it but you can really go for it (which is more fun) and it does get your blood pumping! I think there's a new one out that does all the musicals etc which also looks really good


----------



## katie

I had a little victory today.  I went to the shop and bought nuts and a diet coke. I really wanted bakewell tarts  This should keep me going for a bit though


----------



## lucy123

Wll done Katie - little adjustments reap big rewards! thats excellent!


----------



## katie

Thanks Lucy, I hope things are going better for you.  I meant to write this before, but... Remember that initial weightloss is usually the easiest and fasted, then things start to slow down.  Don't give up!  It is healthy to lose a bit at a time and it all adds up x


----------



## lucy123

Ah thank you Katie- all this support is really helping and I do feel much better.
Its not typical of me to feel like I did earlier and feel a bit silly now.
It seemed to come from nowhere and I felt suddenly very panicky about the weight loss - which is rather daft isn't it!

Normal service (hopefully) resumed now!


----------



## Steff

Had a couple of the mums ask if i had lost weight recently that was a nice boost to the old confidence


----------



## lucy123

Okay this might seem a strange NSV but for me a good one.

Had a really off day today (see other posts) - but just realised not once did I want to eat something naughty and stuck to my plan without really realising it - now thats got to be good hasn;t it?


----------



## cazscot

teapot8910 said:


> I lost 2 stone before being diagnosed then put half a stone back on, but have kept my weight near enough the same for a whole year and have gone from a size 16 to a 12/14



Well done teapot, they say that it is harder to maintain your weight once you have lost it so that is a major NSV xx


----------



## cazscot

katie said:


> I had a little victory today.  I went to the shop and bought nuts and a diet coke. I really wanted bakewell tarts  This should keep me going for a bit though



Good for you!  Feels great dosent it when you want something but dont buy it.  Well done xx


----------



## cazscot

Steffie said:


> Had a couple of the mums ask if i had lost weight recently that was a nice boost to the old confidence



Yep feels great dosent it, Steffie when people start to notice xx


----------



## cazscot

lucy123 said:


> Okay this might seem a strange NSV but for me a good one.
> 
> Had a really off day today (see other posts) - but just realised not once did I want to eat something naughty and stuck to my plan without really realising it - now thats got to be good hasn;t it?



Lucy, that is not a strange NSV, I am a comfort/emotional eater and it feels fantastic if I am having and emotional time and I dont overeat.  So major kudos to you today not overeating xxx


----------



## dorsetlad

Don't know if this could be considered NSV.  This morning I was sorting out some old clothes for a charity bag.  I picked up a pair of trousers that I used to wear before diagnosis in June, and thought I'd try them on to see if they were really too big now. (Have lost over 1.5 stone)  Well, I put them on and fully secured them, but was able to slip them down over my hips.(Not a pretty sight)  Needless to say, they are now in the charity bag.

Brian


----------



## cazscot

dorsetlad said:


> Don't know if this could be considered NSV.  This morning I was sorting out some old clothes for a charity bag.  I picked up a pair of trousers that I used to wear before diagnosis in June, and thought I'd try them on to see if they were really too big now. (Have lost over 1.5 stone)  Well, I put them on and fully secured them, but was able to slip them down over my hips.(Not a pretty sight)  Needless to say, they are now in the charity bag.
> 
> Brian



That is definatley an NSV, Brian.  Well done!  Feels great dosent it when clothes are getting too big   The charities have made a fortune out of me over the past 18 months


----------



## cazscot

I had to run for the bus today (only about 50 metres) .  Wasnt puffing or panting either.  A year and a half ago I would never have made it...


----------



## lucy123

Hi Brian - that is a major NSV!!! Well done - how are you today in your pre-holiday week?


----------



## dorsetlad

Thanks Caz & Lucy.  Yes things are good at the mo.  Irene & I had a good long walk by the sea this afternoon for a couple of hours. Beautiful weather.  Exercise class tomorrow afternoon, and Nordic walking at Portland Bill on Saturday morning. Now looking forward to getting my HbA1c results on Tuesday, then fly out to New York on Wednesday.  Can't wait.

Brian


----------



## lucy123

We know....we know ....you are going on holiday on Wednesday!!!! Ha Ha only joking and extremely jealous.

Keep up the exercise Brian - well done on the last push until you go!


----------



## cazscot

I love New York!  Although I have only been there three times, and the last time was 11 years ago!  Oh dear think I might have to persuade oh that another trip is in order...


----------



## Cliff

11 months ago was an XXL in everything - now fitting comfortably into a Medium.  Thank goodness for Primark during my 'transition' as the waist dropped from 40/42'' to 34'' (I even have a pair of trousers that say 32'' but I don't believe them).  Now stabilised at a BMI of 23.2, down from about 30.

There is a charity clothes bin in our village that has seen a lot of action in the last year.


----------



## dorsetlad

Well done Cliff.  You put me to shame

Brian


----------



## novorapidboi26

Cliff said:


> 11 months ago was an XXL in everything - now fitting comfortably into a Medium.  Thank goodness for Primark during my 'transition' as the waist dropped from 40/42'' to 34'' (I even have a pair of trousers that say 32'' but I don't believe them).  Now stabilised at a BMI of 23.2, down from about 30.
> 
> There is a charity clothes bin in our village that has seen a lot of action in the last year.



Thats is a good acheivement, well done, any tips............


----------



## lucy123

Wow Cliff- that is an almight NSV. 
I have just dropped off my first charity bag!
Well done!


----------



## Caroline

Well done to everyone, you're all putting me to shame.


----------



## cazscot

Cliff said:


> 11 months ago was an XXL in everything - now fitting comfortably into a Medium.  Thank goodness for Primark during my 'transition' as the waist dropped from 40/42'' to 34'' (I even have a pair of trousers that say 32'' but I don't believe them).  Now stabilised at a BMI of 23.2, down from about 30.
> 
> There is a charity clothes bin in our village that has seen a lot of action in the last year.



Thanks fantastic Cliff, well done you must be so proud


----------



## Twitchy

Not sure if this counts as an NSV, but when out in town with the kids today, we went for lunch in the cafe in the park... and I managed to resist the scrummy looking cakes both in there & in M&S on the way home!   Instead I had an egg sarnie (which as it happens was dry & yuck, ho hum!) with plain salad (which was actually the nicest part of the meal hehe!).  And I've managed not to eat any crisps (my major weakness!!) for a week or so too!  

I am slowly but surely trying (& to some extent succeeding!) to change my munching habits!  Now things are looking a bit more stable on the pump I can start exercising again - no excuse!


----------



## Steff

I have a pair of combats and i put them on today and they fell down when i walked lol it was a sight and i was glad i was indoors had to interpret my own home made belt tp keep them up.


----------



## Twitchy

Steffie said:


> I have a pair of combats and i put them on today and they fell down when i walked lol it was a sight and i was glad i was indoors had to interpret my own home made belt tp keep them up.



Nice one!  Always a good sign!


----------



## Steff

Cliff said:


> 11 months ago was an XXL in everything - now fitting comfortably into a Medium.  Thank goodness for Primark during my 'transition' as the waist dropped from 40/42'' to 34'' (I even have a pair of trousers that say 32'' but I don't believe them).  Now stabilised at a BMI of 23.2, down from about 30.
> 
> There is a charity clothes bin in our village that has seen a lot of action in the last year.



That is a tremendous achievement well done Cliff give yourself an almighty pat on the back.


----------



## Andy HB

Steffie said:


> I have a pair of combats and i put them on today and they fell down when i walked lol it was a sight and i was glad i was indoors had to interpret my own home made belt tp keep them up.



Just so long as you weren't 'going commando' in your combats!

(sorry) 

Andy

(but not much)


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Just so long as you weren't going 'commando' in your combats!
> 
> (sorry)
> 
> Andy
> 
> (but not much)



 well erm erm, no all the evidence has been scrapped on cam now.


----------



## lucy123

Well done all of you - some excellent NSV's!


----------



## traceycat

i decided to clear my wardrobe out the other day, an ended up having to bag up a good portion of my clothes as they were to big, i always did tend to buy clothes that were to big anyway as i always thought i was bigger than i actuly was, most of my clothes are between a size 20 & 22 but these are to big on me now and look awful. i bought a lovely catsuit from my catalouge last week in a size 16 thinking by the time of the wedding in 4 weeks time i will be able to get into it but i tried it on an couldnt belive it fitted me, have to admit it is all elastacated but even so i couldnt have got into something like that 6mths ago.


----------



## lucy123

Well done Tracy.
I keep saying I am going to blitz my wardrobe too - but just don't seem to get around to it!!


----------



## traceycat

thanks lucy, ive been saying it for months an only just got around to doing it. only thing now is ive hardly any clothes to were lol.


----------



## lucy123

Oh those famous words - I hear my hubbie cry. But this time we really mean it don't we - not a thing to wear.
It is difficult when losing weight - I have just bought a new dress for a hen night that is absolutely gorgeous and a size 18!! The only thing is I can't help but think I will probably only wear it once as the next time it will come out is xmas probabaly and I am hoping it won't fit then. 
If anyone has any handy tips on how to cope with this issue whilst losing weight please post.


----------



## Northerner

lucy123 said:


> Oh those famous words - I hear my hubbie cry. But this time we really mean it don't we - not a thing to wear.
> It is difficult when losing weight - I have just bought a new dress for a hen night that is absolutely gorgeous and a size 18!! The only thing is I can't help but think I will probably only wear it once as the next time it will come out is xmas probabaly and I am hoping it won't fit then.
> If anyone has any handy tips on how to cope with this issue whilst losing weight please post.



For something special like that, would it not be possible to get a dressmaker to adjust it? 

I have the opposite problem - I went down to a 28" waist when diagnosed and most of my clothes hung off me, but now those same clothes are on the tight side  Looking forward to the day when I report that they fit just fine! Thankfully I'm not a follower of fashion


----------



## lucy123

Northerner, with the target you have recently set, I am sure they will fit soon enough.
Regarding the dressmaker - are they not expensive.
To be honest the dress only cost ?40, but it is absolutely gorgeous - i have no idea how much it would cost to have it refitted, but if not that much it may be worth it - otherwise I will just have to buy it in the next size down for christmas!!


----------



## Northerner

lucy123 said:


> Northerner, with the target you have recently set, I am sure they will fit soon enough.
> Regarding the dressmaker - are they not expensive.
> To be honest the dress only cost ?40, but it is absolutely gorgeous - i have no idea how much it would cost to have it refitted, but if not that much it may be worth it - otherwise I will just have to buy it in the next size down for christmas!!



I can't imagine it would be that much work, but even if it were to cost you ?20, that would be cheaper than a new version  I think a lot of the old dressmaking skills have been lost nowadays - my Mum and sister both used to make their own clothes from time to time. I think that it is still more common among Asian ladies, so if you have any Asian friends they might know someone who could help at a reasonable price. Not that I really know that much about adjusting dresses to fit, you understand...!

p.s. I think it's great that you're already thinking it won't fit by Christmas!


----------



## dorsetlad

Instead of being a glass half full type of person, you will be a dress half full type of person.   Just my sense of humour, sorry.

Brian


----------



## Andy HB

I have just brought forward my new trouser purchasing session.

I decided that the trousers that I'd been continuing to wear were starting to act as wind-breaks whilst cycling (the excess material in the leg was flapping around too much!!).

So, I've bought myself a new pair of trousers with an unnecessarily large number of pockets. They also had a waist size of 36" Which, when you compare that with the last pair of trousers I bought at 42" (and which were still 'cutting me in half') I'm quite pleased with that.

Onwards and upwards!

Andy


----------



## lucy123

Andy - thats an excellent NSV.
I can see you now flapping in the wind.
Thats a huge drop in trouser size!
So are you saying that today you dropped your trousers????????!!!!!!!


----------



## Andy HB

lucy123 said:


> Andy - thats an excellent NSV.
> I can see you now flapping in the wind.
> Thats a huge drop in trouser size!
> So are you saying that today you dropped your trousers????????!!!!!!!



Based on my un-called for comment on Steffies post a little while ago, I refuse to be drawn on that subject! 

Andy


----------



## lucy123

Sorry Andy - not with you on that one - enlighten me a little more if you will.


----------



## Andy HB

lucy123 said:


> Sorry Andy - not with you on that one - enlighten me a little more if you will.



Shh! Don't mention this to anyone else, but .....

Steffie mentioned about losing so much from her waistline that her combats fell down whilst walking around the house once.

I then posted something along the lines of - just so long as she doesn't 'go commando' in her combats, she'd probably be alright.

I was sooo embarrassed by posting such a risque comment, I promised her (via PM) that I'd be a good chap for a bit.

So, that's why me commenting about dropping my trousers is something I'm a little sensitive about at the moment! 

Andy


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Shh! Don't mention this to anyone else, but .....
> 
> Steffie mentioned about losing so much from her waistline that her combats fell down whilst walking around the house once.
> 
> I then posted something along the lines of - just so long as she doesn't 'go commando' in her combats, she'd probably be alright.
> 
> I was sooo embarrassed by posting such a risque comment, I promised her (via PM) that I'd be a good chap for a bit.
> 
> So, that's why me commenting about dropping my trousers is something I'm a little sensitive about at the moment!
> 
> Andy



I can confrim he did NOT say he was going to be a good chap for abit


----------



## Andy HB

Steffie said:


> I can confrim he did NOT say he was going to be a good chap for abit





Andy


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Andy



ok my arm was twisted he did indeed say he was going to be less course in the future.


----------



## lucy123

I am quite proud of these 2 (closely linked NSV's).
Yesterday I played in a 4 hour tennis tournament and came second. It was a good standard so I was really pleased with this.
Then today I played a 4.5 hour tennis match and won 5 out of 6 sets giving my team a great victory resulting in us being promoted!
I could never have achieved this in June - and truly believe this is down to all the diet and exercise and related weight loss.
I am absolutely shattered now and going to treat myself to a soak and an early night!


----------



## Steff

lucy123 said:


> I am quite proud of these 2 (closely linked NSV's).
> Yesterday I played in a 4 hour tennis tournament and came second. It was a good standard so I was really pleased with this.
> Then today I played a 4.5 hour tennis match and won 5 out of 6 sets giving my team a great victory resulting in us being promoted!
> I could never have achieved this in June - and truly believe this is down to all the diet and exercise and related weight loss.
> I am absolutely shattered now and going to treat myself to a soak and an early night!




Superb Lucy hun be well proud of yourself , congrats on your teams promotion, enjoy that long soak hun 
nights X


----------



## lucy123

Thanks Steffie - a little sore now.


----------



## Northerner

Wow Lucy! Puts me to shame - I could just manage a bit of exercise bike and some gardening today - certainly not 4.5 hours of it! Well done! 

One of the reasons I like running is because of the progress you can see. I've always recorded my runs, so I can look back and see how far I've come (or otherwise, in my lazy periods!)


----------



## lucy123

I do know what you mean - the team were talking about a jump I did for a winning smash and said they had never seen me so fit. I don't ever remember jumping for the ball before or for anything really!. I also have noticed in group training recently when we have to 'round the balls up', most do what i used to do and take their time - whereas I am running around like a busy bee picking as many balls up as I can at full speed. I will catch up with myself one day at this rate!

My additional exercise target is to run the 5k race for life next May. I am just setting out on my 1 mile 'outside' run this week, so will let you know how it goes!


----------



## cazscot

Fantastic Lucy puts my 40 mins crosstraining yesterday to shame!  And have managed nothing today as I have had a bit of a hangover


----------



## Andy HB

lucy123 said:


> I am quite proud of these 2 (closely linked NSV's).
> Yesterday I played in a 4 hour tennis tournament and came second. It was a good standard so I was really pleased with this.
> Then today I played a 4.5 hour tennis match and won 5 out of 6 sets giving my team a great victory resulting in us being promoted!
> I could never have achieved this in June - and truly believe this is down to all the diet and exercise and related weight loss.
> I am absolutely shattered now and going to treat myself to a soak and an early night!



With all that effort you're putting in, I'm feeling sorry for the other guys! They never stood a chance!! Well done Lucy. 

Andy


----------



## lucy123

Thanks Cazscot - your cross training is an achievement in itself! Any exercise in my opinion is good and I know you work extemely hard in the gym. 
Hope the hangover soothes for your first day back tomorrow!


----------



## dorsetlad

Well done Lucy, what a fantastic achievement, I bet the team were proud of you.  I can't compete with that sort of performance.  All I've managed to do today is mow 2 lawns, and spend an hour walking along the beach and soaking up the sun.  All power to your elbow.

Brian


----------



## cazscot

I got lots of comments from my uni mates today that I havent seen for 4 months and infact one of the girls nearly walked right past me ...

I get off the bus at the terminus and walk up the hill to uni.  Today I did it in 22 mins (bearning in mind I havent walked it since May) and it used to take me a good 25/30 mins when I first started getting fit (before I was fit I would get another bus to avoid walking up the hill).  And I didnt need to stand at the top and catch my breath!


----------



## Andy HB

cazscot said:


> I got lots of comments from my uni mates today that I havent seen for 4 months and infact one of the girls nearly walked right past me ...
> 
> I get off the bus at the terminus and walk up the hill to uni.  Today I did it in 22 mins (bearning in mind I havent walked it since May) and it used to take me a good 25/30 mins when I first started getting fit (before I was fit I would get another bus to avoid walking up the hill).  And I didnt need to stand at the top and catch my breath!



Sounds good to me!


----------



## Northerner

cazscot said:


> I got lots of comments from my uni mates today that I havent seen for 4 months and infact one of the girls nearly walked right past me ...
> 
> I get off the bus at the terminus and walk up the hill to uni.  Today I did it in 22 mins (bearning in mind I havent walked it since May) and it used to take me a good 25/30 mins when I first started getting fit (before I was fit I would get another bus to avoid walking up the hill).  And I didnt need to stand at the top and catch my breath!



Wonderful Caz! Terrific!


----------



## Steff

Absolutly terrific Caz well done hun x


----------



## traceycat

lucy123 said:


> I am quite proud of these 2 (closely linked NSV's).
> Yesterday I played in a 4 hour tennis tournament and came second. It was a good standard so I was really pleased with this.
> Then today I played a 4.5 hour tennis match and won 5 out of 6 sets giving my team a great victory resulting in us being promoted!
> I could never have achieved this in June - and truly believe this is down to all the diet and exercise and related weight loss.
> I am absolutely shattered now and going to treat myself to a soak and an early night!



well done lucy. congrats on your team being promoted.
hope you enjoyed your soak in the bath an early night, well deserved hun.


----------



## traceycat

cazscot said:


> I got lots of comments from my uni mates today that I havent seen for 4 months and infact one of the girls nearly walked right past me ...
> 
> I get off the bus at the terminus and walk up the hill to uni.  Today I did it in 22 mins (bearning in mind I havent walked it since May) and it used to take me a good 25/30 mins when I first started getting fit (before I was fit I would get another bus to avoid walking up the hill).  And I didnt need to stand at the top and catch my breath!



well done caz. you must feel so proud hearing all those nice comments from your uni mates.


----------



## Caroline

I think this is a NSV, although the person who said it thinks she is criticising, she keeps telling me I have lost too much weight. DOn't worry thoe there is still a lot of me...


----------



## lucy123

I just love this one - I am buzzing from it.

Previously if someone was to describe me, I would have been described often as the bubbly one - does anyone else get that.

Well I was in earshot of a group of ladies sitting in the restaurant at my local health club, who happened to be saying something nice about me yesterday (how they liked an outfit I had actually) one of the ladies didn;t know who they meant - and I was described as the really fit lady from the gym!!!!!!
Fabulous - I am still very overweight but thats not all people are seeing now!

Now thats a good NSV!!


----------



## tracey w

Lucy thats great!

My watch is very loose, and I think i need to get a link taken out of it. It used to fit perfectly now is swinging around.


----------



## lucy123

Brilliant Tracy

I hope you keep the links as a reminder!


----------



## tracey w

lucy123 said:


> Brilliant Tracy
> 
> I hope you keep the links as a reminder!



Now i just need my clothes to get looser and i can buy the smaller sizes!


----------



## Steff

Managed to do the top button on my jeans yesterday and not just the middle and bottom one wooo hooo lol


----------



## tracey w

Steffie said:


> Managed to do the top button on my jeans yesterday and not just the middle and bottom one wooo hooo lol



BRILLIANT, bet that feels great!


----------



## Andy HB

Steffie said:


> Managed to do the top button on my jeans yesterday and not just the middle and bottom one wooo hooo lol



Don't tell me that you've only been 66.66% 'decent' recently? 

Andy 

p.s. Well done! Progress is good!!


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Don't tell me that you've only been 66.66% 'decent' recently?
> 
> Andy
> 
> p.s. Well done! Progress is good!!



Thank you Tracey its certainly more comfy..

Andy my ribs are so sore again....  lol king you are


----------



## cazscot

Some fantastic NSVs  x


----------



## Andy HB

I am adding a new hole to my belt this weekend.

Either that or buying a new belt if I can find one I like!

Andy


----------



## Caroline Wilson

I got told this morning I was walking more quickly. One of the things I have been doing is paying attention to my posture. Makes me look slimmer, feel more confident and apparently walk faster!


----------



## MargB

Yay, I know what you mean!!

I have just taken in a skirt!  Not had it long and I have never taken in anything before, just replaced.


----------



## Steff

Bumped into one of my OH's collegues from work and she said these exact words " wow you are looking smaller" lol had to laugh at that one...


----------



## lucy123

Good NSV's ladies - keep them coming.


----------



## Andy HB

lucy123 said:


> Good NSV's ladies - keep them coming.



Andy speaks in a high pitched, squeaky voice ....

"What about me?"

<coughs>

Andy speaks in a normal 'manly' voice .....

"What about me?"

Andy


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Andy speaks in a high pitched, squeaky voice ....
> 
> "What about me?"
> 
> <coughs>
> 
> Andy speaks in a normal 'manly' voice .....
> 
> "What about me?"
> 
> Andy



Oops think we were kind of confused when you put those piccies up of you in stilletoes and a mini skirt kinda leaves up wondering .. oh sorry that was a secret...


----------



## lucy123

Andy Andy ...how on earth could I have missed you
thinks quickly.......erm I was saving you for a very special mention all to yourself!

A great big WELL DONE on the belt!!
You really are doing so well Madam!


----------



## lucy123

I have waited so long to post this one!

Got a casual meal out with work tonight and wanted some new jeans, so bought two pairs today - one size 20 one size 18.....and guess what? Tomorrow I am taking one pair back and announcing loudly ...sorry they are too big!!!

Its a lot better than the size 24 I was in June!


----------



## Andy HB

Curses! My secret is out!!


----------



## Andy HB

lucy123 said:


> I have waited so long to post this one!
> 
> Got a casual meal out with work tonight and wanted some new jeans, so bought two pairs today - one size 20 one size 18.....and guess what? Tomorrow I am taking one pair back and announcing loudly ...sorry they are too big!!!
> 
> Its a lot better than the size 24 I was in June!



Excellent!! No idea what the sizes mean, but it has to be good news!

Andy 

p.s. I work in waist and inside leg measurements (inches).


----------



## Steff

lucy123 said:


> I have waited so long to post this one!
> 
> Got a casual meal out with work tonight and wanted some new jeans, so bought two pairs today - one size 20 one size 18.....and guess what? Tomorrow I am taking one pair back and announcing loudly ...sorry they are too big!!!
> 
> Its a lot better than the size 24 I was in June!



That is just terrific Lucy how good do you feel right now, a BIG well done to you x


----------



## lucy123

It means I can shop in 'normal' shops! rather than just plus size ones all the time.


----------



## lucy123

~Thanks Steffie - feel a bit like walking on air!!


----------



## katie

wow well done lucy 

I would quite like to fit into smaller jeans, hopefully one day


----------



## tracey w

lucy123 said:


> It means I can shop in 'normal' shops! rather than just plus size ones all the time.



great feeling when you buy smaller sizes, well done you!


----------



## cazscot

Fantastic Lucy, well done.  Feels great dosent it when you can shop in normal shops...  Not so great for the bank balance mind you .  Keep up the good work x


----------



## Caroline

I put on a pair of trousers this morning and they fit rather than being a bit tight. I know the elastic in the waist hasn't gone as they are still quite new, but also they are not tight round the top of my legs when I sit down.


----------



## Steff

Caroline said:


> I put on a pair of trousers this morning and they fit rather than being a bit tight. I know the elastic in the waist hasn't gone as they are still quite new, but also they are not tight round the top of my legs when I sit down.



Brilliant Caroline well done.


----------



## scootdevon

I weighed 18 stone in january and after my 1st diabetic review last monday i weighed 17 stone 5 cutting out crap etc 

Well done to everyone else


----------



## Steff

scootdevon said:


> I weighed 18 stone in january and after my 1st diabetic review last monday i weighed 17 stone 5 cutting out crap etc
> 
> Well done to everyone else



Well done to you Duane thats brilliant x


----------



## scootdevon

*Ty steffie well done to you too *


----------



## Steff

scootdevon said:


> *Ty steffie well done to you too *



*thank you x*


----------



## lucy123

Scoot - are you going to make a pledge in teh pledge section as to how much you are going to try and lose and by when?

Nice to see you in here and well done on loss so far!!


----------



## Caroline

It is great to hear about everyones successes, well done to you all.


----------



## scootdevon

lucy123 said:


> Scoot - are you going to make a pledge in teh pledge section as to how much you are going to try and lose and by when?
> 
> Nice to see you in here and well done on loss so far!!


*Ty lucy i dunno wot to lose or set a date to lose weight i might pledge at a later date when i got scales lol *


----------



## Steff

got out the bath and the towel went all the way around me.


----------



## MargB

Yay!  You have reminded me that when that happened to me on holiday with a bath towel rather than a bath sheet, I was really pleased!!

Feels good, doesn't it?  Well done Steff.


----------



## MargB

For me, I have had to set up a carrier bag near my wardrobe so when I get dressed in the morning for work, I can put the tops which are far too big straight into the carrier bag for either charity shop or recycle bin.  They were loose a little bit baggy but now a lot of them are just too big.  Period.

Currently only buying cheap things because I have not stopped losing weight yet!


----------



## lucy123

Absolutely the same  here Marg. Only I haven;t got the carrier bag yet. It really does make sense though rather than putting them back to only keep getting them out again.
I will get the bag out tonight and make a start. My wardrobe is going to start looking very minimal as I too am  only buying a few bits and bobs!

I could do with Gok popping around!


----------



## Andy HB

lucy123 said:


> I could do with Gok popping around!



That bloke never looks well to me.

He always seems a little wan.

(cough)

Andy


----------



## lucy123

Ouch!!! Andy - Are you bored?


----------



## MargB

Grooaaannnn!

New page.


----------



## Andy HB

lucy123 said:


> Ouch!!! Andy - Are you bored?



Nope, but I do have to keep my quota of bad jokes up (it's in my contract of employment).

Andy


----------



## MargB

Not sure if this is the right place but ... at work for celebrations, well dones, awards etc we have cakes supplied to our team meetings.  Well, I was asked to see all went well as the PA is on holiday this week so I phoned the canteen yesterday just to check it had all been ordered (I knew it had but I had a plan).  Then I asked if there was any fruit ordered as I knew there were at least 2 diabetics in the department who shouldn't eat the cakes but often did if there was nothing else.

I got fruit kebabs delivered for us!!!  Just 2 - 1 each for the awkward squad but I was heartened by the comments from other team members along the lines of "good to see you being catered for".


----------



## Andy HB

MargB said:


> Not sure if this is the right place but ... at work for celebrations, well dones, awards etc we have cakes supplied to our team meetings.  Well, I was asked to see all went well as the PA is on holiday this week so I phoned the canteen yesterday just to check it had all been ordered (I knew it had but I had a plan).  Then I asked if there was any fruit ordered as I knew there were at least 2 diabetics in the department who shouldn't eat the cakes but often did if there was nothing else.
> 
> I got fruit kebabs delivered for us!!!  Just 2 - 1 each for the awkward squad but I was heartened by the comments from other team members along the lines of "good to see you being catered for".



Would be even better if they'd said "Oh! I want one of those!"?

Andy


----------



## cazscot

Andy HB said:


> That bloke never looks well to me.
> 
> He always seems a little wan.
> 
> (cough)
> 
> Andy




Oh Andy grrroooaaannn


----------



## lucy123

We had a buffet at work last week and had fruit kebabs. They felt really special. it was just strawberries either end with grapes and fresh pineapple in the middle. They were such a treat!  Must make some at home!


----------



## MargB

They have been doing fruit kebabs here too and they are gorgeous.  At first non many people were taking them so I had loads to myself but then I slipped up and told some of the girls how good they were and they all disappeared!!

Oh Andy, someone did say they would go and get a fruit kebab but I told them it was for the diabetics!  the other guy did not want his so she got it instead.


----------



## harryharry2012

Well i know the weight is coming off as i was able to buy a jumper in next for the first time in years. I was skipping round the shop!!!


----------



## Northerner

harryharry2012 said:


> Well i know the weight is coming off as i was able to buy a jumper in next for the first time in years. I was skipping round the shop!!!



Haha! Great stuff Harry!


----------



## cazscot

My neighbour across the road came over to me when I was unpacking the car to say how good I looked and that she sees me stomping up the hill, without any problems now .


----------



## lucy123

Both nice NSV's for the two of you. Pleased for you both.


----------



## Steff

Good NSV'S guys xx


----------



## lucy123

Had my measurements done again yesterday and lost another 7cm!! Its not all about the scales!


----------



## Annimay

I now have to place two safety pins in the waistband of my trousers to stop them falling down.


----------



## Andy HB

Nice one Lucy and Anita! 

I'd like to report a minor, but crucial, improvement too.

I have been able to unlock the backwards tilt on my office chair. 

Before, if it was unlocked, I used to almost fly off the chair backwards when I sat down. Now, it just gently rocks back and I can relax when seated if I want to.

Bliss!! 

Andy


----------



## lucy123

Now thats a good one Andy!


----------



## cazscot

lucy123 said:


> Had my measurements done again yesterday and lost another 7cm!! Its not all about the scales!



Yep, Lucy that is so true, I cant explain it but although my weight hasnt changed much of the last 10 weeks my shape has...  And well done on your 7cm!  xxx


----------



## cazscot

Good nsvs Annimay and Andy


----------



## harryharry2012

My next NSV happened yesterday but is slightly embarassing. whilst doing the weekly shop round tesco my lovely levi jeans and belt decided to slip down to my knees as i reached to get toilet roles from top shelf..... Luckly I had decent pants on and onlly a few people in the isle! I must say the first thought in my head was, wow how much have i lost where as those near may have thought OMG


----------



## Steff

harryharry2012 said:


> My next NSV happened yesterday but is slightly embarassing. whilst doing the weekly shop round tesco my lovely levi jeans and belt decided to slip down to my knees as i reached to get toilet roles from top shelf..... Luckly I had decent pants on and onlly a few people in the isle! I must say the first thought in my head was, wow how much have i lost where as those near may have thought OMG



lol best NSV to date, well done Harry on that one x


----------



## Twitchy

Whoooo-hooo!!! Had to buy some trousers today for going back to work (boo! ) post baby.... thought I'd need a size 18, but I was able to pull those on without undoing the zips so tried a 16 - and they fit!!!!! YAY!!!!  Still a way to go to get back to 12-14 like I used to be, but a darn sight better than the 20 I was!!  Really got me fired up to keep going!


----------



## Steff

Twitchy said:


> Whoooo-hooo!!! Had to buy some trousers today for going back to work (boo! ) post baby.... thought I'd need a size 18, but I was able to pull those on without undoing the zips so tried a 16 - and they fit!!!!! YAY!!!!  Still a way to go to get back to 12-14 like I used to be, but a darn sight better than the 20 I was!!  Really got me fired up to keep going!



well done hun xx


----------



## tracey w

Twitchy said:


> Whoooo-hooo!!! Had to buy some trousers today for going back to work (boo! ) post baby.... thought I'd need a size 18, but I was able to pull those on without undoing the zips so tried a 16 - and they fit!!!!! YAY!!!!  Still a way to go to get back to 12-14 like I used to be, but a darn sight better than the 20 I was!!  Really got me fired up to keep going!



good stuff!


----------



## lucy123

Twitchy - the difference between a 16 and a 20  must feel amazing. Well done you.
My next stop is a 16 that I haven't seen for years! It may be a little way off yet, but will get there soon.


----------



## Emmal31

I was a size 16 at the end of my pregnancy with Jessica and yesterday I tried on my size 12 jeans which I haven't worn in 4-5 years and they FIT! I'm so pleased i've worked so hard to get to the size I am I can't quite believe I've lost 3 stone I didn't think that I had the will power to do it.


----------



## Emmal31

Twitchy said:


> Whoooo-hooo!!! Had to buy some trousers today for going back to work (boo! ) post baby.... thought I'd need a size 18, but I was able to pull those on without undoing the zips so tried a 16 - and they fit!!!!! YAY!!!!  Still a way to go to get back to 12-14 like I used to be, but a darn sight better than the 20 I was!!  Really got me fired up to keep going!



Well done twitchy  you can do it xx


----------



## lucy123

Emma that is absolutely fantastic. 3 stone is a great loss. Well done you.
I can only dream about size 12 at moment but will get there one day - hopefully next year!


----------



## Emmal31

lucy123 said:


> Emma that is absolutely fantastic. 3 stone is a great loss. Well done you.
> I can only dream about size 12 at moment but will get there one day - hopefully next year!



Thank you lucy  you'll get there if you've gone from a size 24 to an 18 in 4 months then there's no stopping you


----------



## lucy123

Hope so - really going for it again now - it all started sunday when I turned down a macd that had been bought for me! Now thats willpower!


----------



## Emmal31

lucy123 said:


> Hope so - really going for it again now - it all started sunday when I turned down a macd that had been bought for me! Now thats willpower!



I don't think I could turn one down if I was bought one and it was sitting there in front of me. I can't have anything naughty in the house either it's just too tempting!


----------



## lucy123

Running 5k outside today in 39 minutes! Couldn't walk 1/2 mile in June without needing a sit down. Defintely my best NSV yet!


----------



## traceycat

thats great lucy, well done


----------



## Andy HB

lucy123 said:


> Running 5k outside today in 39 minutes! Couldn't walk 1/2 mile in June without needing a sit down. Defintely my best NSV yet!



I can tell that you're a teeny weeny bit pleased! 

So, I'll say well done again!!

Andy


----------



## lucy123

Sorry Andy if I went on a bit!


----------



## Andy HB

lucy123 said:


> Sorry Andy if I went on a bit!



Feel free to mention it as many times as you like! It was a worthy achievement.


----------



## kitten

congratulations lucy  and to everyone else  xxx
my nsv is being able to wear a 28inch corset fully laced up at the back (as opposed to open) woooooohoooooooooooooooooooooooo  xxx


----------



## Northerner

kitten said:


> congratulations lucy  and to everyone else  xxx
> my nsv is being able to wear a 28inch corset fully laced up at the back (as opposed to open) woooooohoooooooooooooooooooooooo  xxx



Ah! Roll on the day when I can do that! 

Well done!


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Well done Lucy.

I achieved something today that I haven't for a very very very long time..........a bought a size 16 pair of trousers.................yessssssssssssss


----------



## lucy123

Well done Sheilagh! A good feeling,


----------



## Steff

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Well done Lucy.
> 
> I achieved something today that I haven't for a very very very long time..........a bought a size 16 pair of trousers.................yessssssssssssss



well done sheilagh sweet xx


----------



## MargB

Well done Sheilagh - great feeling isn't it?


----------



## Emmal31

Well done sheilagh 

I went to the hairdressers on saturday I haven't been in about 3 months and the first thing she said was have you lost weight you look thinner than you did the last time I saw you


----------



## lucy123

I bet you gave her a nice big tip Emma. Thats fabulous.


----------



## Steff

Emmal31 said:


> Well done sheilagh
> 
> I went to the hairdressers on saturday I haven't been in about 3 months and the first thing she said was have you lost weight you look thinner than you did the last time I saw you



Nice one Em hun bet that made the haircut more pleasurable xx


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Its great when people notice isn't it.

Well done Em


----------



## tracey w

good for you Emma!


----------



## Northerner

Well, I might not be losing a lot of weight, but yesterday I was very much aware that I probably need to start wearing a belt again on my trousers as they were feeling very loose! After diagnosis I had to wear a belt at the sixth notch I was so skinny, now I need it at one notch...!


----------



## lucy123

Now thats the kind of NSV I like. I am having a similar problem with my tennis skirt - which although made of lycra it really does feel its going to end up around my ankles! 

So Alan, make sure you make that hole really soon, or your trousers could end up in the same place.

I think with all the exercise you do, you must tone up! I can't imagine you ever putting weight on the amount of miles you do!

Well done, heres to the second notch!


----------



## Annimay

lucy123 said:


> Now thats the kind of NSV I like. I am having a similar problem with my tennis skirt - which although made of lycra it really does feel its going to end up around my ankles!
> 
> So Alan, make sure you make that hole really soon, or your trousers could end up in the same place.




Alan's trousers around Lucy's ankles????  That makes an interesting picture!


----------



## Andy HB

Annimay said:


> Alan's trousers around Lucy's ankles????  That makes an interesting picture!



I think that we need to set up an 'Unsubstantiated Rumour' thread! 

Sounds like fun to me (so long as I'm not implicated in any of them).

Andy


----------



## Northerner

I gave up on that tennis skirt a long time ago. I've got the legs, but not the hips!


----------



## lucy123

Oh Anita - so funny!
Oi Andy - no rumours! I promised Northerner I would keep the skirt a secret as long as he returns it!


----------



## Emmal31

Thanks everyone. Well done to Alan and lucy


----------



## tracey w

Ok, no weight loss. Scales say 2lb heavier even grrr 


But ............. this morning I had to put my bra on the 3rd clip, tightest one. always before on the first. Its gotta mean something eh?


----------



## lucy123

That exercise is paying off then Tracey - well done!


----------



## tracey w

Ok not weighed myself as I cant exercise, grrr  but hoping to have a walk on my treadmill shortly.

But........... my belt is now on one less, thats 3 since i started this in September!


----------



## lucy123

Brilliant Tracey, thats a good one! I bet you feel better for it. I would keep that belt as a reminder of your loss! I am thinking of starting a measurements thread in January too, so we can all put our cm losses each month as well as weight loss - after all losing those cms are what it is all about!

Well done


----------



## Andy HB

I had a stonking row today (i.e. in a stationary 'boat').

I was pootling along nicely on a 10km row when I realised that it was going very well and it would be a shame not to take advantage of the situation. So, I increased the effort gradually until the end and had the nice sight of breaking the 35mins for a 10km row for the first time ever (the previous best time was 35mins 8.5secs on the 27th May).

The new best time is ....

*34mins 56.4secs*

I'm quite pleased with that, I am! 

p.s. No cramps at the end either!


----------



## lucy123

Thats brilliant Andy.


----------



## tracey w

Well done Andy!


----------



## tracey w

Ok, im going to report two!

Yesterday whilst out with work colleagues, one who has not seen me since September, said as i took my coat off, "you have lost so much weight!", made me feel good that did,

and today whilst doing the shopping (nightmare, sooooo busy, yuk), my jeans kept coming down , not falling down, but i had to keep hiking them up as i felt like one of them stupid teenagers who wear their jeans under their underwear


----------



## Northerner

That's great Tracey!


----------



## Andy HB

Good, good!

When're the new clothes going to start getting bought then? 

Maybe the WLG can kick start the recovery in this country through increased clothing sales? 

(I've already done my bit!)


----------



## Steff

Great news           ..


----------



## tracey w

Andy HB said:


> Good, good!
> 
> When're the new clothes going to start getting bought then?
> 
> Maybe the WLG can kick start the recovery in this country through increased clothing sales?
> 
> (I've already done my bit!)



thanks everyone  new clothes sounds good. i usually get money for xmas, new clothes in order me thinks


----------



## lucy123

Well done Tracey - it is so nice when people who don't know you have been trying to lose weight tell you, isn't it.


----------



## tracey w

lucy123 said:


> Well done Tracey - it is so nice when people who don't know you have been trying to lose weight tell you, isn't it.



Yes it is, and I thinnk they notice more because they havent seen you in a while!


----------



## MargB

It is a good feeling when people actually comment.  I have discovered that if I wear black jeans and a black polo shirt to work on Friday (our dress down day) then loads of people will say how well I look and how did I manage to lose weight!  

Well, as I have lost so much but still have more to lose I am not renewing the wardrobe just yet.  However, was worrying about dressy things for Christmas until I tried on an old favourite outfit which I had not been able to fasten for years.  Whoohoo!!!  Wore it out last Thursday and it was great.  A lovely purple colour which is back in fashion too.  Yay!!

As for day to day office wear, most of my tops have been taken in by just sewing up along the side seams!


----------



## Annimay

I've just got a new set of knickers -2 SIZES SMALLER!!  They're still very much Bridget Jones knickers - but hey, who cares.


----------



## Northerner

Well done MargB and Anita!


----------



## Steff

Well done ladies


----------



## lucy123

Well done MargB - how nice a new outift to wear that costs nothing.

Hey Anita - dont knock big knickers they helped Renee pull Hugh Grant! Well done!


----------



## tracey w

Well done Anita and Marg!


----------



## Northerner

My resting pulse rate is now down below 50 for the first time in months!  Now 48 bpm!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> My resting pulse rate is now down below 50 for the first time in months!  Now 48 bpm!



Thats brilliant Northey what a lovely achievement.


----------



## MargB

these things can give you a bigger boost than losing weight!

Well done Northey.


----------



## MargB

I went to the gym last night and must be the first time for about a month with all the Christmas things going on.  My gym stuff is now huge and I am going to have to buyer smaller.  I prefer baggy outfits in the gym but this is no longer baggy, just far too big.

Result!


----------



## Emmal31

MargB said:


> I went to the gym last night and must be the first time for about a month with all the Christmas things going on.  My gym stuff is now huge and I am going to have to buyer smaller.  I prefer baggy outfits in the gym but this is no longer baggy, just far too big.
> 
> Result!




Well done MargB especially with christmas just been and gone


----------



## Emmal31

Northerner said:


> My resting pulse rate is now down below 50 for the first time in months!  Now 48 bpm!



Well done Northey


----------



## Steff

Marg a big well done to you


----------



## Northerner

MargB said:


> I went to the gym last night and must be the first time for about a month with all the Christmas things going on.  My gym stuff is now huge and I am going to have to buyer smaller.  I prefer baggy outfits in the gym but this is no longer baggy, just far too big.
> 
> Result!



That's excellent Margie! I still have a few t-shirts I used to wear for running that are a little on the tight side - will look forward to when they are baggy again like they used to be!


----------



## tracey w

Well done Northe and Marg!


----------



## lucy123

tracey w said:


> Well done Northe and Marg!




Ditto - well done to you both.


----------



## MargB

I need new skirts and am even looking at normal waistbands - not elasticated.  Wow!


----------



## Northerner

MargB said:


> I need new skirts and am even looking at normal waistbands - not elasticated.  Wow!



Great news Marg!


----------



## tracey w

I have two  

Bought two bras but did not try them on till i got home, cups were way to big, no more double ds yay! 


My belt is now on another notch, started on 2nd notch, now on 5th!


----------



## Northerner

tracey w said:


> I have two
> 
> Bought two bras but did not try them on till i got home, cups were way to big, no more double ds yay!
> 
> 
> My belt is now on another notch, started on 2nd notch, now on 5th!



Great news Tracey - well done!


----------



## Steff

TraCEY well done xxxx


----------



## tracey w

Thanks Northe and Steffie


----------



## Andy HB

You now have the chance to go back to the shop and ask loudly for replacements, giving the reason why!

Nice one Tracey.

Andy


----------



## MargB

Well done Tracey - some things we just don't think about!


----------



## tracey w

Andy HB said:


> You now have the chance to go back to the shop and ask loudly for replacements, giving the reason why!
> 
> Nice one Tracey.
> 
> Andy



he he, i dont think so Andy


----------



## MargB

My size 14 jeans are feeling comfortable at last!!  yay.  I could get into them a couple of weeks ago but they were a bit short in the leg and not comfortable all day - now they fit much better.


----------



## Andy HB

Well, my legs can't be THAT bad. I've just done a 10km row in 34mins 49secs beating my previous best time by 7secs. 

Thanks to Gerry Rafferty (I was having a second listen through my new cd at the same time - it must be those tracks with a faster beat!!).

Andy


----------



## alisonz

My Babylons (.)(.) are shrinking too Tracey


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Well done Alison and Andy


----------



## lucy123

Some excellent NSV's here folks - keep them coming!
It is nice to see the rewards rather than just on the scales isn't it.


----------



## MargB

I agree Lucy, the scales are only part of the story.


----------



## Andy HB

alisonz said:


> My Babylons (.)(.) are shrinking too Tracey



Sorry, couldn't read your post. My Mum told me that it was rude to stare.


----------



## MargB

ANDY!  Stop making me laugh - I am at work and get strange looks!


----------



## lucy123

Ha Ha - If only we could  make them jiggle! (.)(.)
Andy would be quiet for ages!


----------



## alisonz

Oh my nearly wetting myself here  I have jiggled them when answering some guy that asked me a question whilst staring at my chest


----------



## Andy HB

*The Rucksack Test*

I did my usual shop at the supermarket on saturday and as per usual filled up my medium sized rucksack with the results!

Anyhow, I decided to check how much the rucksack weighed when I got back home and it came out at around 35lbs (2st 7lbs). Now, I've lost 52lbs since October 2009 which is 1.5 times (give or take!) what I had in my rucksack. So, here's what 1.5 times my rucksack equates to ......

1.5 small white loaves --> *1.4lbs*
6 small baps --> *0.9lbs*
3 bags of clementines (6 per pack) --> *4.0lbs*
6 comice pears --> *4.2lbs*
3 Sea Bream --> *2.5lbs*
3 Trout fillets --> *2.6lbs*
1.5 Rainbow trouts --> *1.2lbs*
1.5 bags of apples (6 per pack) --> *3.3lbs*
1.5 packets of cranberries --> *0.3lbs*
3 packets of venison burgers (2 per pack) --> *1.6lbs*
1.5 packs of ground coffee --> *0.8lbs*
1.5 packs of mushrooms --> *1.0lbs*
1.5 packets of walnuts --> *0.3lbs*
1.5 packets of blueberries --> *0.3lbs*
1.5 packets of dried mixed fruit --> *1.7lbs*
1.5 packs of Pork Belly with stuffing --> *2.0lbs*
4.5 packs of soup --> *6.3lbs*
1.5 large bottles of Baileys --> *5.8lbs*
1.5 jars of drinking chocolate powder --> *2.3lbs*
1.5 packs of orange juice --> *3.6lbs*
1.5 packs of new potatoes --> *3.3lbs*
1.5 packs of beef steak --> *1.0lbs*
1.5 packs of lemon green tea --> *0.3lbs*
3 packs of chilli powder refills --> *0.3lbs*
3 green peppers --> *1.3lbs*

So, just think, I was carrying THAT LOT around with me all the time before diagnosis!!


----------



## lucy123

That is quite astounding really. 
It makes me realise when I get to my goal it will mean I can run without carrying 'the small child; with me all the time.

A good NSV Andy! and again Very well done on your progress to date.


----------



## MargB

We have Fit for Life health checks at work and the last time I did one was 2008 when I wasn't particularly overweight - but wasn't diabetic either!

2008 ........................2011
Weight...78kg............. 66.9kg
BMI........30.5............. 26.1
BP.........130/80...........130/80
Resting....74bpm...........56 bpm  resting heart rate
Flex........13cm.............19cm  flexibility - horrible test!
Body fat..44%...............39%

Flexibility is tested by sitting on the floor, legs against this block thing and then you have to lean forward and push a marker along the top of the box.  Kills your legs!!  I have short arms (honest!) so never do well on that one but have improved!

A good boost.  BMI of 25 is normal so I am still overweight.


----------



## Andy HB

MargB said:


> We have Fit for Life health checks at work and the last time I did one was 2008 when I wasn't particularly overweight - but wasn't diabetic either!
> 
> 2008 ........................2011
> Weight...78kg............. 66.9kg
> BMI........30.5............. 26.1
> BP.........130/80...........130/80
> Resting....74bpm...........56 bpm  resting heart rate
> Flex........13cm.............19cm  flexibility - horrible test!
> Body fat..44%...............39%
> 
> Flexibility is tested by sitting on the floor, legs against this block thing and then you have to lean forward and push a marker along the top of the box.  Kills your legs!!  I have short arms (honest!) so never do well on that one but have improved!
> 
> A good boost.  BMI of 25 is normal so I am still overweight.



Keep it going Marg! You are quite literally getting younger every day based on those figures!


----------



## Steff

Brill Marg you are doing so well x


----------



## alisonz

WOOHOO was checking out too tight clothes tonight I have 3 pairs of trousers that AREN'T too tight


----------



## Steff

2 comments made to me recently... guy i see quite regular in morrisons said to me by god you keep going you will be the white version of naomi campbell and a granmah of one of my soms mates said thurs wow are you on a diet steff you have lost weight, always the same reaction i just cant see it myself 



well done Ali xxxxx


----------



## Andy HB

Steffie said:


> 2 comments made to me recently... guy i see quite regular in morrisons said to me by god you keep going you will be the white version of naomi campbell and a granmah of one of my soms mates said thurs wow are you on a diet steff you have lost weight, always the same reaction i just cant see it myself
> 
> 
> 
> well done Ali xxxxx



It's always the reactions of people who may not see you every day that are a really good guide.

You probably don't realise just how well you're doing given that the change is very gradual to you.

Well done Steffie!


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> 2 comments made to me recently... guy i see quite regular in morrisons said to me by god you keep going you will be the white version of naomi campbell and a granmah of one of my soms mates said thurs wow are you on a diet steff you have lost weight, always the same reaction i just cant see it myself
> 
> well done Ali xxxxx



How brilliant Steffie!  And well done Alison too! Wish I had something to report but I think I'm expanding rather than contracting, daren't weigh myself - I suppose that's a 'scales victory'


----------



## alisonz

But what a boost to your confidence, keep up the good work hunny xxx


----------



## MargB

Well done Steff.  It is usually people who only see you every now and then who notice.


----------



## lucy123

Hi Alison,


Well done - I sometimes think that is a better reward than seeing the scales go down!
You really are doing well -  keep up the good work.


----------



## Alan S

It's been an interesting thread to browse through. 

This may seem weird, but it happened to me back when I lost the excess. I was walking in a shopping mall and occasionally noticed a slim stranger out of the corner of my eye as I walked.

I didn't take much notice until I noticed him clearly reflected in a shop window so I stopped to see why someone was following me everywhere I went. Yep, it was me; I simply had not recognised myself. It was a pleasant shock.


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Its a great feeling isn't it

I met up a group of ladies I use to work with last night for a meal who I havent seen for a while and they were all commenting on how much weight I had lost and how good I looked.

It makes you feel good 

All the hardwork is paying off for us all in one way or the other


----------



## MargB

I have started buying  clothes in a smaller size but now feel fat because they are not as loose as the others were!!  

I am taking it as a good thing because 6 months ago I would not have been able to wear this size.


----------



## Steff

Marg definetly see it as a postive well done


----------



## Sheilagh1958

MargB said:


> I have started buying  clothes in a smaller size but now feel fat because they are not as loose as the others were!!
> 
> I am taking it as a good thing because 6 months ago I would not have been able to wear this size.




Excellent well done


----------



## alisonz

What a good idea Marg, and its an incentive to fit into them


----------



## lucy123

Well done Marg - always my favourite NSV.
The good thing is if they are tight - you will probably find you eat less - unless like me you change into those nice comfortable pyjamas first!!

Well done you. How many sizes have you dropped so far?


----------



## alisonz

Oh my word , what a shock! I've just measured my waist (last time was about 3 weeks ago) and I have lost 1.5 inches


----------



## Northerner

alisonz said:


> Oh my word , what a shock! I've just measured my waist (last time was about 3 weeks ago) and I have lost 1.5 inches



Yayyyy! That's brillinat Alison! Well done!


----------



## lucy123

Well done Alison - great progress


----------



## MargB

Well done Alison.  Bet you measured again just to be sure!!  LOL

With new members at Slimming World I do the initial weigh-in and always tell them to take measurements because they will see a difference and it is a good idea to measure on the weeks you feel you are stuck as it will give you a boost.  Apparently some people don't want to see the numbers so we suggest a piece of string with a knot in it for initial and re-knot as inches are lost.


----------



## Steff

Sorry huni missed this

well done xx


----------



## lucy123

I played a tennis match today and called a member of the opposition by her name.
She asked me how I knew her name. I told her I had played her at least 10 times before and when I listed the matches we had played against each other - she replied
'Oh my goodness you look completely different and afterwards told me she really didn't recognise me and further more couldn't believe how much fitter I was and  how much my tennis had improved! I beat her 9-3 whereas always lost to her before!


----------



## MargB

Well done Lucy!  That is brilliant - especially that someone you have been close to, i.e. playing tennis with, did not recognise the new you!!

Fantastic.


----------



## lucy123

They were from a different club and haven't seen them since last summer - so it has been a nice reminder that the weight I have lost has been noticed. Thanks Marg!


----------



## alisonz

Well done you Lucy, keep it up hunny xx


----------



## lucy123

Thanks Alison - been walking on air since!


----------



## alisonz

And so you should hunny xx


----------



## Northerner

Wow! That is brilliant Lucy, what a terrific boost to your confidence!  When people I haven't seen for a while see me, they just recoil in horror and run away screaming...


----------



## lucy123

Northerner said:


> Wow! That is brilliant Lucy, what a terrific boost to your confidence!  When people I haven't seen for a while see me, they just recoil in horror and run away screaming...



I don't believe that for one minute Alan - unless you are on one of your runs and are running at them full pace, puffing and blowing!


----------



## MargB

Size 12 jeans!!!!  I thought I was pushing it taking them in to the changing room to try on but they fitted comfortably!!  

Whoohoo.


----------



## Steff

MargB said:


> Size 12 jeans!!!!  I thought I was pushing it taking them in to the changing room to try on but they fitted comfortably!!
> 
> Whoohoo.



Wow way to go Marg wat a victory x


----------



## MargB

Thanks Steffie, I really thought I would never, ever get into size 12 jeans again.  Was not very bothered but it feels fantastic to be able to wear them. 

Strange really but it just means something to me.


----------



## Sheilagh1958

MargB said:


> Size 12 jeans!!!!  I thought I was pushing it taking them in to the changing room to try on but they fitted comfortably!!
> 
> Whoohoo.



Well done


----------



## Northerner

MargB said:


> Size 12 jeans!!!!  I thought I was pushing it taking them in to the changing room to try on but they fitted comfortably!!
> 
> Whoohoo.



Brilliant Marg!  I'm very impressed, well done!


----------



## lucy123

Marg - it would mean a lot to me too- so very well done! 
You really are doing so well!


----------



## Sheilagh1958

I have just bought a new mac last one I bought was size 22 new one is size 18  whey hey.


----------



## lucy123

Well done Sheilagh! I bought a size 18 dress too yesterday but when got home realised it was a very short style - looks great with leggings though! We will soon be in a 16 next if we keep up the good work!


----------



## Steff

Sheilagh1958 said:


> I have just bought a new mac last one I bought was size 22 new one is size 18  whey hey.



Sheilagh thats brillaint well done


----------



## MargB

Well done Sheilagh and Lucy - it is such a boost to get into smaller sizes.


----------



## alisonz

I'm going to have to pay a visit to the jewllers and get a few links taken out of my watch it sort of hangs off my wrist and I can get 2 fingers between my wrist and strap


----------



## Steff

alisonz said:


> I'm going to have to pay a visit to the jewllers and get a few links taken out of my watch it sort of hangs off my wrist and I can get 2 fingers between my wrist and strap



Thats encouraging news huni, nice one , while your there can you get me that platinum ring i was telling you about


----------



## alisonz

With pleasure.....it costs nothing to look


----------



## MargB

Well done Alison - loose watch was one of my first signs.  Currently wearing a watch someone bought me last year and the 'strap' is not a complete circle but is like a spring contraction.  When I first got it really dug in and was uncomfortable - now it is just right!


----------



## Northerner

Thanks to my daily Gay Gasper addiction I have lost 1 whole inch from my waist. Still waiting for the six-pack to emerge from the flods of flesh though!


----------



## MargB

Well, went shopping over the weekend and bought size 12 skirts and tops.  Had to laugh though because I looked at just a simple pullover type top in Dunnes and thought it looked a bit skinny so tried on a size 14 - far too skinny!  To get one to fit I would probably need to get a size 18 - so I didn't bother!!  Huh!

I must say though - they have definitely changed the sizes since I was a teenager/20s.  Otherwise how could anyone possibly be a size zero?  Size zero - you wouldn't exist!  I have in my wardrobe an 'old' size 14 skirt from C&A which does not zip up yet so I will know where I am once I can get into that.  A personal target for me.


----------



## Northerner

Women's sizing systems are a perpetual mystery to me! Surprised at that top Marg - they usually make you think you're buying something smaller, not making you buy something larger! 

I'm gradually losing the inches off my waist, which is the main area for me, but still find it incredible that I was so skinny at diagnosis I was a 'loose' 28" waist - now I can't get the tape to that however hard I breathe in!  Not that I want to be that skinny - 32" would be ideal for me


----------



## Dizzydi

I'm wearing a pair of jeans i bought beginning of last year and then come September last year I could not fasten, they were that bad I had a inch gap between button and hole which I could not pull together for love nor money!!

I have another pair of shinny silver jeans I bought last year and not worn  cause I liked them and was determind to get into them - so I know when they fit I can stop trying to lose weight 

Well done on the size 12 MargB - sizes these days are definately not what they were and what bugs me is they differ so much from shop to shop. I went trying clothes on on Saturday and I tried stuff from size 12 to 8 !!


----------



## lucy123

Well done on the size 12's MargB.
I totally agree with you on sizes! Vary one shop to another.
I agree with Northerner though re wanting a lower size - I know what shop I will be going to when I am at goal - the one where I can shout 'do you have this in a 10 as a 12 is too big!'


----------



## alisonz

Size 12? Whats that? Its going to be a long time before I get there lol


----------



## Steff

Marg well done 

Ali i agree size 12 thats just my feel


----------



## MargB

Not sure yet but I have been able to reduce my thyroxin down to 100mcg and I am pretty convinced it is because of my weight loss and the metabolism has kicked in and working properly.  Seeing the GP tomorrow and will ask but if I am right, definitely a non scale victory!!


----------



## Northerner

MargB said:


> Not sure yet but I have been able to reduce my thyroxin down to 100mcg and I am pretty convinced it is because of my weight loss and the metabolism has kicked in and working properly.  Seeing the GP tomorrow and will ask but if I am right, definitely a non scale victory!!



Excellent Marg! Hope that it is something the GP can confirm for you - it would be a great indicator of your improved health


----------



## Andy HB

Very positive Marg! Always nice to reduce the unwanted meds, if you can!!

Andy


----------



## cazscot

MargB said:


> Size 12 jeans!!!!  I thought I was pushing it taking them in to the changing room to try on but they fitted comfortably!!
> 
> Whoohoo.



WOW Marg thats fantasic!  Well done - you must feel great  xxx


----------



## cazscot

Sheilagh1958 said:


> I have just bought a new mac last one I bought was size 22 new one is size 18  whey hey.



Well done Sheilagh that is a fantasic achievment  xxx


----------



## cazscot

alisonz said:


> I'm going to have to pay a visit to the jewllers and get a few links taken out of my watch it sort of hangs off my wrist and I can get 2 fingers between my wrist and strap



Well done Alison thats great  xxx.  My wedding, engagement and eternity rings no longer fit they are at least two sizes to big and the eternity and wedding rings cant be resized due to their style. Might have to persuade hubby to buy me new ones LOL.


----------



## cazscot

Northerner said:


> Thanks to my daily Gay Gasper addiction I have lost 1 whole inch from my waist. Still waiting for the six-pack to emerge from the flods of flesh though!



Well done Alan


----------



## Sheilagh1958

cazscot said:


> Well done Alison thats great  xxx.  My wedding, engagement and eternity rings no longer fit they are at least two sizes to big and the eternity and wedding rings cant be resized due to their style. Might have to persuade hubby to buy me new ones LOL.



My rings and watch are the same


----------



## cazscot

MargB said:


> Well, went shopping over the weekend and bought size 12 skirts and tops.  Had to laugh though because I looked at just a simple pullover type top in Dunnes and thought it looked a bit skinny so tried on a size 14 - far too skinny!  To get one to fit I would probably need to get a size 18 - so I didn't bother!!  Huh!
> 
> I must say though - they have definitely changed the sizes since I was a teenager/20s.  Otherwise how could anyone possibly be a size zero?  Size zero - you wouldn't exist!  I have in my wardrobe an 'old' size 14 skirt from C&A which does not zip up yet so I will know where I am once I can get into that.  A personal target for me.



I know how you feel Marg, at the moment I have from a size 18 to 24 in my wardrope and they all fit me .  What annoys me is it can vary even within the same store.  I went into m and s recently and the size 22 trousers didnt fit me and a size 20 dress fitted me perfectly ...


----------



## Steff

Marg thats great news very positive, good going x


----------



## lucy123

Well done all on these great NSV's. Its good to keep reading these as it really does remind you that it not just about the scales.


----------



## MargB

Carol, you are doing so well so this recent weight gain has got to be just a blip.  It will come off again easily but isn't it great buying or even looking at smaller sizes!!!  I love it.  I feel as if a whole new world has been opened to me and I smugly walked passed a section for "outsize woman".  Sad thing is I felt smug again when leaving the shop because I had to pass the same sign.

Went out on Saturday evening wearing size 12 jeans and size 12 top and got loads of compliments - keep going everyone, it is worth it.


----------



## cazscot

MargB said:


> Carol, you are doing so well so this recent weight gain has got to be just a blip.  It will come off again easily but isn't it great buying or even looking at smaller sizes!!!  I love it.  I feel as if a whole new world has been opened to me and I smugly walked passed a section for "outsize woman".  Sad thing is I felt smug again when leaving the shop because I had to pass the same sign.
> 
> Went out on Saturday evening wearing size 12 jeans and size 12 top and got loads of compliments - keep going everyone, it is worth it.



Thanks Marg and yep it felt great buying my size 18 party dress .  My taste in clothes has completely changed as I can now buy clothes in the style I like not just because they fit me!

No wonder you felt snug you have on so well you deserve it LOL xxx


----------



## lucy123

I am now noticing quite a few NSV's@

Nice Comments

Having to get a pin on Saturday whilst playing tennis match as skirt was falling down every time I ran for ball!

At measurements yesterday lost lots and lots of cms since last measure 3 weeks ago.

Best one for me though was yesterday my PT did sit ups with me. In june if I tried to do a sit up all that happened was my head sorted of nodded (haha). Yesterday I managed 30 complete sit ups with just a tiny bit of pressure on my toes - I am now challenging myself to do them with no help at all in the next month!! I can now come write up to a complete sit up and lower down gently - will be so good to do this unassisted!!


----------



## Northerner

Wow Lucy, well done, that's amazing!


----------



## caffeine_demon

I just measured my waist - and it's 3 inches down from february!!


----------



## MargB

Well done.

I dusted off my sewing machine and used it to take in sides of tops until I got round to buying more at the new size.  Also took in the waistband of a skirt and that made a big difference to the fit.


----------



## lucy123

well done both of you.


----------



## MargB

Well done Caffeine.

Lucy my previous reply was to you!


----------



## Northerner

caffeine_demon said:


> I just measured my waist - and it's 3 inches down from february!!



That's brilliant!  And well done to you too Marg!


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Well done to you all on your non scale victories.


----------



## lucy123

Last night we were going out for a meal with family for my hubbys birthday. So yesterday we went shopping for a new outfit each. I purchased off the peg, 2 tops in a size 20 and as I was leaving the store saw the most gorgeous top but it was a size 14. I bought it anyway as I knew the rate I am going it would fit one day and it really was pretty. When I was getting ready to go out I tried on both size 20 tops and they were absolutely hanging off me! The neck lines were on my upper arms!
So although feeling a bit daft, I tried on the 14 top - and would you believe it fitted perfectly (it was stretchy) and when I looked in the mirror it looked fantastic and so slimming., Hubby couldn't believe how much weight i had lost when I was dressed up - and when I got to the restaurant everyone was gobsmacked at how slim I looked. My son was close to tears and he only saw me recently. I am now looking to see my other sons reaction when I visit him in Doha in June as I haven't seen him for a year!! Boy I feel good now!

Now i have to train myself not to pick up size 20's anymore but my brain keeps telling me thats my size!!


----------



## MargB

Brilliant!!!!  Know how you feel and know how good that is.

Well done Lucy.


----------



## Northerner

Lucy, that is fantastic! Hurrah!!!!


----------



## alisonz

Well done you Lucy so happy for you. My eldest rang in the week and asked what size top to buy me for mothers day I told her a size smaller than I usually have and was surprised they fitted  Number 2 child now wants to take me clothes shopping at the end of the month, can't wait


----------



## Sheilagh1958

It's a good feeling isnt it Alison. Well done.


----------



## cazscot

Well done everyone some great NSVs  xxx

I was out at a function today and my friends mum (who I had not seen for a couple of years) completely blanked me.  I had to say hello to her .  Also a saw a few of the people I used to work with (left there to go to uni so hadnt seen them in 3 years) an got lots of complements.

Bit of a strange NSV but I could wear my heals all day and dance in them without my feet getting sore .  After the bad few weeks I have been having food wise it made me feel great!


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Well done Lucy what a great achievement  you have worked so hard for this. Your son in Doha is in for a lovely surprise


----------



## alisonz

It is indeed a wonderful feeling Sheilagh. Will be interesting to see what size trousers I need now as all mine are too big lol


----------



## Sheilagh1958

I have gone from a size 20 in trousers to a 16


----------



## lucy123

Well done Alison, Sheilagh and Cazscot. Its a real buzz isn't it. Just shows its not all about the scales!


----------



## Mark T

My NSV for this weekend was that I've had to put my wedding ring back in it's little box as it keeps on falling off 

We are going to have it resized when I get to my target weight!

Considering we have been married for 8 years, this means I'm probably the slimmest I've been in all that time!


----------



## alisonz

I went shopping last week for some new work trousers, bought some new jeans too. Jeans down from a 22 to a 20 and work trousers (with elasticated waist) down from a 22 to 18


----------



## caffeine_demon

Over the weekend I fitted on Colossus at thorpe park, Dragons fury and campire at chessington for the first time in about 5 years!!


----------



## MargB

They are great NSVs.

Mark, how far off is your target weight?  How long will you be roaming around without your wedding ring?


----------



## Mark T

MargB said:


> They are great NSVs.
> Mark, how far off is your target weight?  How long will you be roaming around without your wedding ring?


In theory I'm about 4 kg away and I'm loosing at least 0.5 kg a week on average.  So at most 8 weeks I think.

It's really odd, I've got a phantom ring feeling on my finger.


----------



## Steff

Well done all on your great NSVs ...


----------



## Sheilagh1958

I have got a new Non-Scales victory (just wish the scales victories would come as well) 

I have been able to start buying some of my clothes from Next  I haven't been able to do that for a very very long time


----------



## Steff

Sheilagh1958 said:


> I have got a new Non-Scales victory (just wish the scales victories would come as well)
> 
> I have been able to start buying some of my clothes from Next  I haven't been able to do that for a very very long time



Well done a nice NSV


----------



## lucy123

Sheilagh1958 said:


> I have got a new Non-Scales victory (just wish the scales victories would come as well)
> 
> I have been able to start buying some of my clothes from Next  I haven't been able to do that for a very very long time



Hi Sheilagh - well done you -  you are probably toning up which is equally as good as the scales going lower!

I do know what you mean - lovely to shop in Next instead of the plus shops where you can buy what you want in the colour you want for a change!

Well done you!


----------



## MargB

Yay Sheilagh - brilliant feeling to know a whole new world of fashion is now available to you too!

I am really enjoying going into TKMaxx and walking by the Plus Woman rails - teehee.  I know I have said it before but I really do feel like a big kid walking by them.  I used to do most of my shopping at Bon Marche but now I am a size 12, if I lose any more then there will be nothing in there in my size.  F.A.B.


----------



## Jess

i have found that since i have been diagnosed with type 2, that my clothes are falling off me, i put a dress on last weekend and it was so loose, it felt strange and when i told the nurse she said that was good, i said i have never been big, the dress was a size 16, my jeans are to big, they are 12-14, now i will have to get a new wardrobe lol


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Thank you everyone. 

Its a good feeling for us all isnt't when those clothes get to big for us 

Got a few of my summer clothes out last week and they are so big keep telling my hubbie that I will need a new summer wardrobe


----------



## Northerner

Thought I was looking a bit slimmer when I looked in the mirror so measured my waist and I've lost about an inch and a half! Thank you Ms. Gasper!


----------



## Steff

Good to hear Alan well done.....Shame I wont see the slender figure come Saturday lol x


----------



## veganlass

Ive leveled of again!.

Need to lose about 10 lbs now.


----------



## lucy123

Northerner said:


> Thought I was looking a bit slimmer when I looked in the mirror so measured my waist and I've lost about an inch and a half! Thank you Ms. Gasper!




Well done Alan - thats really good. See it isn't all about the scales


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Bought a top today in a size I would normally buy and it huge going to have to take it back


----------



## lucy123

..and make sure you explain in a very loud voice why you have had to take it back too Sheilagh!


----------



## Mark T

I've just had to replace the belt on my work trousers since my trousers kept on slipping down.

I was starting to look like a teenager...


----------



## lucy123

Ha Ha - Kevin and Perry hey!
Thats great - I always like when things need to be taken in or go down a size.
Well done.


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Well done Mark


----------



## MargB

Well done - Sheilagh you are going to have to try on everything and I usually take two sizes in with me.  Every now and then I will explain it is because I have lost so much weight!  Yay!

Little victories but they feel gooooooooooood


----------



## cazscot

Kind of a strange NSV ...  

My friend and I went to the Take That concert last night, we walked from my house (30 mins), then stood and danced for 3 hours then had a 40 min (all uphill) walk back.  Two years ago before I had lost the weight there is no way I would have managed the walk never mind standing on my feet for 3 hours !


----------



## teapot8910

Got told I had amazing bone structure yesterday! 

Went very bashful, never been told that in my life


----------



## Mark T

I took my wedding ring in to be re-sized yesterday.  Apparently it needs to come down 2 sizes!


----------



## teapot8910

Mark T said:


> I took my wedding ring in to be re-sized yesterday.  Apparently it needs to come down 2 sizes!



Wow Mark!


----------



## Steff

Well done Mark and Emma thats 2 big victories to be proud of x


----------



## Twinkle

After my friend last week telling me I looked like a wife borrowing her husbands' oversized jeans (!), I bit the bullet and bought the next size down (16).  I'm reluctant to spend ??? on size 16 clothes as I don't want to be in them too long!

Bought the size 16, put them on at home and discovered I don't need to undo the button or fly to take them on or off.  Maybe 14 will be sooner than I think!


----------



## Steff

Twinkle said:


> After my friend last week telling me I looked like a wife borrowing her husbands' oversized jeans (!), I bit the bullet and bought the next size down (16).  I'm reluctant to spend ??? on size 16 clothes as I don't want to be in them too long!
> 
> Bought the size 16, put them on at home and discovered I don't need to undo the button or fly to take them on or off.  Maybe 14 will be sooner than I think!



Twinkle thats brillaint and such a confidence boost x Bring on the size 14


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Well done Carol, Twinkle,  Mark and Teapot all great achievements


----------



## lucy123

Well done all - some fabulous NSV's - keep up the good work!


----------



## MargB

Someone didn't recognise me!  Whoohoo.  Lovely couple I only see once in a blue mooon but have got to know them and usually sit and chat for a while.  I sang at their daughter's wedding and was there a couple of years later for the baby's christening etc.  Anyway, I was chatting away to the husband and his wife looked at me every now and then and just vaguely smiled but suddenly she said "oh, it's you!!  You have lost some weight haven't you? - I didn't recognise you." Yaaaaayy!

If felt really, really good.

Silly I know but ...


----------



## lucy123

MargB said:


> Someone didn't recognise me!  Whoohoo.  Lovely couple I only see once in a blue mooon but have got to know them and usually sit and chat for a while.  I sang at their daughter's wedding and was there a couple of years later for the baby's christening etc.  Anyway, I was chatting away to the husband and his wife looked at me every now and then and just vaguely smiled but suddenly she said "oh, it's you!!  You have lost some weight haven't you? - I didn't recognise you." Yaaaaayy!
> 
> If felt really, really good.
> 
> Silly I know but ...



Not silly at all - absolutely wonderful and I bet you feel on cloud 9!


----------



## Northerner

Marg, that is wonderful! Not silly - wonderful!


----------



## lucy123

My PT says I should post this as a NSV - I wasn't sure but here goes.

My PT reminded me that when I first went to her a year ago, she made me look in the mirrors in a big studio, and my response came out tearfully 'I don't know how i got here - how did I ever get so big?'. I was so upset and more shocked at how big I had really become. I suppose it meant I had stopped looking at myself and caring.

1 year later, I stand in the mirror in skinny runny tights and vest top saying 'I like my legs. my boobs, my face, my neck...just need work on the arms and stomach region'. 

Don't get me wrong I have lost 53lbs but still have another 4 stone to go, but feel I have found the long lost me again!! 

Does this pass as a NSV?  I suppose it isn't someone else noticing how good I look, but me actually noticing myself?


----------



## Northerner

lucy123 said:


> ...Does this pass as a NSV?  I suppose it isn't someone else noticing how good I look, but me actually noticing myself?



It most definitely does! I think that a personal improvement in how you view yourself is one of the greatest improvements - a huge indicator of the improvement in your self-esteem and body image! Be very proud of what you have achieved!


----------



## Andy HB

Northerner said:


> It most definitely does! I think that a personal improvement in how you view yourself is one of the greatest improvements - a huge indicator of the improvement in your self-esteem and body image! Be very proud of what you have achieved!



Here, here!!


----------



## MargB

It is a brilliant NSV and a very definite one.

Well done.


----------



## Sheilagh1958

O Lucy that brought tears to eyes. Well done what a great achievement 

and well done Margaret


----------



## Sheilagh1958

My husband doesnt like butter/low fat spread spread at tall.

My non-scale victory is a bit of a funny one..........the last five tubs of low fat spread I have had to throw away when less than a third has been used as it gone out of date


----------



## Northerner

That's an interesting one Sheilagh. I have found I spread it very thinly, and have also gone off the taste for butter!


----------



## lucy123

I would say thats a good NSV Sheilagh - it is a sign that you are eating much healthier - well done


----------



## lucy123

I am being measured every 3 weeks now and in the last 3 weeks I have lost the following.

Right arm: 3cm
Chest: 5.5cm
Stomach: 4.5cm
Right leg: 6 cm
Boobs:5cm
Hips:3.5cm

and 15.5lbs!!

I can really feel it too - its been a long while since i have noticed how i looked and am now noticing changes weekly. I saw a little mole on my tummy today I forgot I had!!!


----------



## Northerner

Tremendous Lucy!


----------



## MargB

LOL Lucy!

Well done on your weight loss and inches loss.


----------



## Silkman_Bob

No matter what the scales say, one of the best things ever is to go in to a shop trying some clothes on which you think will go nowhere near you only to find that they fit.

At the end of last year I was bulging out of 42 inch waist trousers, last night I picked a pair of 34 inch jeans up just out of interest more than anything and ended up pretty much running to the till lol


----------



## lucy123

Silkman_Bob said:


> No matter what the scales say, one of the best things ever is to go in to a shop trying some clothes on which you think will go nowhere near you only to find that they fit.
> 
> At the end of last year I was bulging out of 42 inch waist trousers, last night I picked a pair of 34 inch jeans up just out of interest more than anything and ended up pretty much running to the till lol



Yes - there is no feeling like it Bob. Wearing a top today I never thought I woudl get into!  42 to 34 sure is some drop.  Have you kept a pair of 42's as a reminder. Its good to keep popping them on too and see the difference


----------



## Silkman_Bob

Hey Lucy

Yes I have kept a pair of the 42s - lets just say that if I should go out in them I may well get arrested


----------



## daisymoo84

Hello,

I'm hoping it's all right to 'reopen' this thread but I just had to share. Today for the first time ever I wore size 12 clothes to work! Me size 12!  Never thought I'd see the day so am well chuffed 

xx


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Well done that must be a great feeling. I remember how I felt getting into size 16 trousers for the first time. Still a while for me to go before I manage size 12.

All your hardwork is paying off


----------



## Steff

daisymoo84 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm hoping it's all right to 'reopen' this thread but I just had to share. Today for the first time ever I wore size 12 clothes to work! Me size 12!  Never thought I'd see the day so am well chuffed
> 
> xx



Any thread is worth reopening when its such good news as this, a big well done daisy xx


----------



## Northerner

daisymoo84 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm hoping it's all right to 'reopen' this thread but I just had to share. Today for the first time ever I wore size 12 clothes to work! Me size 12!  Never thought I'd see the day so am well chuffed
> 
> xx



Brilliant news daisymoo! I get that feeling when I can actually fit comfortably into the trousers I normally have to squeeze into!


----------



## daisymoo84

Thanks guys


----------



## Northerner

Well, I may not have lost any more weight this week, but I have lost an inch from my waist!  Nearly at the point where my 32" trousers will fit - glad I didn't chick them away! Hard to imagine that when I was diagnosed my waist was 27"


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Well, I may not have lost any more weight this week, but I have lost an inch from my waist!  Nearly at the point where my 32" trousers will fit - glad I didn't chick them away! Hard to imagine that when I was diagnosed my waist was 27"



Alan thats great news well done


----------



## lucy123

Northerner said:


> Well, I may not have lost any more weight this week, but I have lost an inch from my waist!  Nearly at the point where my 32" trousers will fit - glad I didn't chick them away! Hard to imagine that when I was diagnosed my waist was 27"



Thats brilliant Alan - maybe its the running again?  Its certainly not just about the scales. For the first time ever, my OH noticed a small muffin top this weekend, so is definitely back into his fitness again!


----------



## Steff

I'm not using the biggest bath towel anymore now small victory but worth a mention


----------



## macast

well done Northerner 

well done Steff 

I lost a total of 2.5 inches from the 6 measurements that I do each week 
biggest loss was 1 inch from the belly under my bust


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Well done


----------



## daisymoo84

Great stuff guys! Every victory is def worth recognition


----------



## Laura D

My watch is loose which I'm told is a victory, and although I weighed the same in Boots for 12 weeks, GP had me 4lbs lighter so I'll go with that!


----------



## Steff

Laura D said:


> My watch is loose which I'm told is a victory, and although I weighed the same in Boots for 12 weeks, GP had me 4lbs lighter so I'll go with that!



Laura thats great news on both counts well done x


----------



## lucy123

Found myself in Next today and was surprised to find myself looking at size 16 dresses and thinking - not too long now! 

I am a comfortable size 18 now and know with a bit of luck I will be in a 16 this year.

I was a 22/24 when diagnosed! Getting into a 20 meant I could shop elsewhere than Evans and Anne Harvey. An 18 made me feel good and didn't feel self conscious taking the items off the rails in front of folk. A 16 will really make me feel normal.

I am a long way from my goal weight - about 5.5 stone - and am just thinking with another 5.5 stone off I wonder what size I would be!.

Just a reminder that the scales aren't everything. The exercise must be toning me up too!


----------



## Northerner

Great to hear Lucy - you can do it!  Good to see how far you have come.


----------



## slipper

Yes, well done Lucy, you will wear that dress (to the ball).


----------



## lucy123

Only realised whilst writing on another thread that a year ago I was a new runner who previously could not have run for a bus!

I trained and eventually ran the 5k race for life (no walking at all and lots of hills to tackle!) in May 2011 but in April last year was stressing over whether I could do it. I managed it in I think 36 minutes or thereabouts!!

I have just entered a 3k run in Sheffield next month (as hubby is there anyway doing a half marathon) and have realised I absolutely know I can run it this year (unless I injure myself).  I also am beginning to feel that just once in my life I will do a half marathon too!

I am so confident in my fitness levels now that I don't need to stress.

Just another marker of how my life has changed since diagnosis!!


----------



## Emmal31

lucy123 said:


> Only realised whilst writing on another thread that a year ago I was a new runner who previously could not have run for a bus!
> 
> I trained and eventually ran the 5k race for life (no walking at all and lots of hills to tackle!) in May 2011 but in April last year was stressing over whether I could do it. I managed it in I think 36 minutes or thereabouts!!
> 
> I have just entered a 3k run in Sheffield next month (as hubby is there anyway doing a half marathon) and have realised I absolutely know I can run it this year (unless I injure myself).  I also am beginning to feel that just once in my life I will do a half marathon too!
> 
> I am so confident in my fitness levels now that I don't need to stress.
> 
> Just another marker of how my life has changed since diagnosis!!



Good luck with your 3k run and it's brilliant to hear how much things have changed for the better since diagnosis


----------



## Emmal31

I bought a new belt a few months ago and since then I have gone down 2 belt holes at the start it felt quite tight and I was annoyed at myself for not checking that it fitted before I bought it and I did want to take it back but I am glad that I didn't!


----------



## Northerner

Emmal31 said:


> I bought a new belt a few months ago and since then I have gone down 2 belt holes at the start it felt quite tight and I was annoyed at myself for not checking that it fitted before I bought it and I did want to take it back but I am glad that I didn't!



That's great Emma  I've noticed that I now actually fit into my 32 inch trousers, rather than having to breathe in when I put them on!


----------



## AlisonM

I got my old favourite trench coat out of the wardrobe last week and it fits! I haven't been able to wear it in yonks cost I got too fat.


----------



## lucy123

Hi Emma, Northerner and Alison.

Now these are the NSV's that make me feel good - so well done. These posts are sort of inspiring me to sort my wardrobe again into too big/ok now/for the future! Thanks for the motivation


----------



## AlisonM

I had two today. First a colleague at work asked if I'd lost weight and when I got up to answer the call of nature just now my trousers fell down. I'm grinning like a fool.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> I had two today. First a colleague at work asked if I'd lost weight and when I got up to answer the call of nature just now my trousers fell down. I'm grinning like a fool.



Hehe! Great news Ally! (I think!)


----------



## lucy123

AlisonM said:


> I had two today. First a colleague at work asked if I'd lost weight and when I got up to answer the call of nature just now my trousers fell down. I'm grinning like a fool.



Fantastic Alison - both good NSV's that I bet made you feel good. I hope you were on your own when the trousers fell down - best get some new ones quick!


----------



## alisonz

I had 2 links taken out of my watch last week   Fits a treat now yayy


----------



## Northerner

alisonz said:


> I had 2 links taken out of my watch last week   Fits a treat now yayy



Excellent Alison!


----------



## Emmal31

My trousers have been feeling quite loose for the last couple of weeks so I decided to see yesterday if I had dropped a dress size by trying the next size down on and they fit perfectly


----------



## Northerner

Emmal31 said:


> My trousers have been feeling quite loose for the last couple of weeks so I decided to see yesterday if I had dropped a dress size by trying the next size down on and they fit perfectly



Excellent Emma!


----------



## lucy123

Ooh thats a nice feeling Emma - well done you!


----------



## Emmal31

Thank you both


----------



## RachelT

I've just been reading this thread and it's brilliant! I think it's marvellous how well you've all done...You're all hugely inspirational. And what's more you're all real, normal people, not like film stars with personal trainers and whatnot. Well done!
Lucy, i wish you lived near me and could lend me some of your enthusiasm and determination, at the beginning of this thread you were pleased coz you managed to run to catch the bus, and now you're running kilometres in races and winning tennis tournaments! I can see that these things can be done in real life.
I'm thinking of joining a weightwatchers/slimming world thing to try and get myself motivated but maybe i should just come in here more often.


Well done all,

Rachel


----------



## lucy123

RachelT said:


> I've just been reading this thread and it's brilliant! I think it's marvellous how well you've all done...You're all hugely inspirational. And what's more you're all real, normal people, not like film stars with personal trainers and whatnot. Well done!
> Lucy, i wish you lived near me and could lend me some of your enthusiasm and determination, at the beginning of this thread you were pleased coz you managed to run to catch the bus, and now you're running kilometres in races and winning tennis tournaments! I can see that these things can be done in real life.
> I'm thinking of joining a weightwatchers/slimming world thing to try and get myself motivated but maybe i should just come in here more often.
> 
> 
> Well done all,
> 
> Rachel



Wow Rachel - thank you so much for the post, you have made my day - and i should imagine those others who have posted on here.

Please do come and join us. Post your loss/gain/maintain each week on the Total Group Loss thread and then join in both giving and receiving good advice and support but mainly having a laugh along the way.

This also goes for anyone else wanting to join us - it would be great to have a few more dieters amongst us whether you need to lose 10lbs or 10 stone.


----------



## lucy123

Now I am not sure if these are NSV's (there are a few tangled in here) but they sure have made me feel good.

Before diagnosis I was a size 22 - pushing into a 24.

Recently I bought a pair of size 18 Jeggings and felt brilliant. I wore them out on Saturday night and for the first time in a long time - I didn't sit on the bed having a strop about having nothing to wear beforehand- and actually found I really liked myself and how I looked.

Whilst I was out, I did start to think that they did feel a little 'baggy' around the legs 

I have therefore been contemplating buying  a pair of size 16s as I do feel it wont be long before i get into them (the waist might be an issue at the moment). So off I trotted to buy some and they had flipping sold out of 16's! Loads of 14's , 18's and 20's but no 16's.

I then found myself smiling to myself that I was actually there to buy something in a size 16. Even 4 weeks ago I wouldn't have thought it but the 20lbs I have lost in 4 weeks has made a big difference.

Also, whilst I was in there one of the assistants stopped me and asked me where I had bought my dress from. I told her and she said it is absolutely gorgeous!

I walked out the shop beaming because I knew if I had looked like the usual sack of potatoes I normally felt like she wouldn't have commented!

Today is a good day!


----------



## macast

what a lovely story Lucy ... feels so good when you drop a dress size but you have dropped about THREE dress sizes   amazing... well done x

today I got on the Wii Fit for my usual weigh-in (it being Monday) and was really upset to find that I hadn't lost anything at all.... poundage-wise

then did my weekly tape measuring......... and.......... (tiny little drum roll)....... I have lost 2 inches in total from the 6 measurements I take each Monday 

I want to lose pounds..... but inches are really good too


----------



## lucy123

Thanks Macast,

I just thought you mention weighing yourself on Wii Fit?

I used to weigh myself on this but stopped when i realised it wasn't exact. Mine said I had gained 1lb one week when I knew I hadn't. So I started a bit of double weighing   Weighed on Wii and on digital scales. For two weeks they were in sync but then went out of sync with wii saying stayed the same but on digital a 3lb loss?  This happened a third time a few weeks later, so I dont weigh on the wii anymore - but great for the exercise.

Just wondered if this could be your problem?

By the way, your 2 inch loss in 1 week is a very good NSV


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Well done Lucy and macast both great achievements


----------



## lucy123

If you have ever been overweight you will understand this one!

I wore some white jeans to a party today and felt marvelous!


----------



## Northerner

lucy123 said:


> If you have ever been overweight you will understand this one!
> 
> I wore some white jeans to a party today and felt marvelous!



Wonderful Lucy!


----------



## lucy123

Thanks Alan!


----------



## alisonz

I went swimming for the first time in ages today and.........wait for it.............my swimming costume now fits nicely, not a tad tight like it used to be, in fact it felt a tad baggy in the posterior


----------



## macast

lucy123 said:


> If you have ever been overweight you will understand this one!
> 
> I wore some white jeans to a party today and felt marvelous!



oh how fabulous!!!    I bet you looked and felt gorgeous




alisonz said:


> I went swimming for the first time in ages today and.........wait for it.............my swimming costume now fits nicely, not a tad tight like it used to be, in fact it felt a tad baggy in the posterior



whoo hoo.... baggy is gooooood


----------



## lucy123

Thank you Macast - it has motivated me I must say.

Alison - well done on being baggy - I love that feeling!


----------



## MaryPlain

Mark T said:


> In theory I'm about 4 kg away and I'm loosing at least 0.5 kg a week on average.  So at most 8 weeks I think.
> 
> It's really odd, I've got a phantom ring feeling on my finger.



When I had my big weight loss I had to have both my engagement ring and wedding ring resized. I decided to do them separately but when I took my engagement ring off my wedding ring was falling off, so I went into Claire's accessories and bought some very cheap plain rings so that I could at least wear something on that finger - it has a groove in it because I've worn my wedding ring for so long so it looks odd without something there.


----------



## LeeLee

*New clothes*

Charity shops are doing well out of me... I have had to replace my entire wardrobe.  Expensive, but wearing clothes that are too big is uncomfortable and unflattering!


----------



## MaryPlain

I bought some clothes for my new job and have had to consign some of them to the "fat box" before I even got chance to wear them!


----------



## Northerner

MaryPlain said:


> I bought some clothes for my new job and have had to consign some of them to the "fat box" before I even got chance to wear them!



Terrific! Not financially, maybe, but terrific nonetheless!


----------



## Starfire

Way to go Maryplain


----------



## MaryPlain

Thanks Northerner and Starfire, for your encouraging responses.

At the moment I feel that I can keep going with my weight loss - I want to lose another 10 pounds or so. The problem I have is maintenance.  I am very much a creature of habit, and I have established a habit of eating which is enabling me to lose weight. I just don't seem to have the knack of getting into a habit of eating just what I need to keep the same weight!

Maybe we need a new forum for weight maintenance.


----------



## LeeLee

*My collarbones are starting to be visible!*

Haven't seen 'em since teenage.

Hopefully at some point I may discover my wrist bones... they've never ever shown through the baby/puppy/full-flegded fat!


----------



## LeeLee

Re: the post about consigning clothes to the 'fat box'... I've found that it's a really bad idea to keep them.  Did that before, and grew back into them.  These days the charity shops are doing well out of me.  Having had to replace ALL my clothes, the mere thought of the cost of buying bigger ones again will hopefully stop me backsliding.


----------



## MaryPlain

LeeLee said:


> Re: the post about consigning clothes to the 'fat box'... I've found that it's a really bad idea to keep them.  Did that before, and grew back into them.  These days the charity shops are doing well out of me.  Having had to replace ALL my clothes, the mere thought of the cost of buying bigger ones again will hopefully stop me backsliding.



I did that last time. Threw away all my fat clothes the  minute I grew out of them. Then spent a fortune as the weight crept back on. I'm only keeping clothes I really like, as at least then if I do put on weight I will not have to bankrupt myself to have anything nice to wear. Once the fat box is in the loft it doesn't encourage me to put on weight. 

Last time I thought the same as you and got rid - bad move!


----------



## LeeLee

*Drug reduction*

Yay! One less tablet to take.  My GP has just cut out the Bendroflumethiazide.  Blood pressure has gone down as a result of the weight loss, and I have been getting the odd head-spin on standing up from kneeling/bending.


----------



## Steff

LeeLee said:


> Yay! One less tablet to take.  My GP has just cut out the Bendroflumethiazide.  Blood pressure has gone down as a result of the weight loss, and I have been getting the odd head-spin on standing up from kneeling/bending.



Great news LeeLee


----------



## MaryPlain

I have two pairs of size 12 jeans which I have not been able to get into for years, so they were consigned to a suitcase. Tried them on and they fit! 

This goes to show that sizing is up the creek as I also have a size 14 pair which I bought last week which are a close fit.


----------



## LeeLee

Went into the M&S outlet shop, saw a Per Una dress I liked.  They only had one, in a size 16 (and Per Una isn't very generous).  It fits!


----------



## Steff

Great lee lee well done nice victory


----------



## LeeLee

Put on a new pair of tights this morning.  A little more snug than usual, but still comfortable.  Checked the packet... and I'd picked up a MEDIUM!


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> Put on a new pair of tights this morning.  A little more snug than usual, but still comfortable.  Checked the packet... and I'd picked up a MEDIUM!



Great news LeeLee!


----------



## gail1

nice one lee lee


----------



## LeeLee

I can't believe nobody has posted any non-scale victories since November!  Here's one to start off the year...

My size 18 comfy (slightly baggy and an inch too long) jeans accidentally got tumble-dried and shrank to what looked like child-size.  Before throwing them away, I thought I'd check whether the inch-loss required to get them done up would be within the realms of possibility.  They fit beautifully!


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> I can't believe nobody has posted any non-scale victories since November!  Here's one to start off the year...
> 
> My size 18 comfy (slightly baggy and an inch too long) jeans accidentally got tumble-dried and shrank to what looked like child-size.  Before throwing them away, I thought I'd check whether the inch-loss required to get them done up would be within the realms of possibility.  They fit beautifully!



Excellent!


----------



## LeeLee

*Is this good news, or bad?*

My lovely pink jeans are getting a bit baggy!


----------



## gail1

LeeLee said:


> My lovely pink jeans are getting a bit baggy!


thats good news Lee Lee well done how much have you lost now


----------



## LeeLee

Back to the 4.5 stone mark after diddling around in December.  If you want a laugh, see my fat photos in the PROGRESS thread!


----------



## gail1

thats a hell of a lose wish i could loose that much


----------



## LeeLee

OK it took a bit of effort, but I couldn't have done it without Slimming World.  I lost 5 stone the first time, then gave up and put half back, now on 4.5 stone this time.  Total loss since the fat pics is 7 stone.  It can be done without surgery!


----------



## runner

That's brilliant Lee Lee!
I'm just a weeek in on my 'getting back to healthy eating'.  Weigh-in is tomorrow, but I already feel better - not having that 'full' feeling all the time.


----------



## LeeLee

Hi Runner, glad you're back on track.  Don't know about you, but I'm really enjoying my healthy food.  Taking the time to plan a low-syn day and then sticking to it is really satisfying.  And because I'm living alone, I don't have to cater for the tastes of the rest of the family.  In the freezer at the moment: lamb tagine, beef rogan josh, spanish chicken, and the ingredients for several more low fat meals.


----------



## runner

That sounds like a good plan Lee Lee.  I'm not in a diet group and don;t follow a plan as such.  I am just eating healthily and reducing portion size and if I do snack in the evening, it will be an apple or other fruit.  Did have a relapse last night when son and his girlfriend came home late and started cooking dinner, but onwards and upwards today!


----------



## LeeLee

A few months ago, my daughter gave me some of her cast-offs.  I couldn't pull any of the trousers up beyond mid-thigh.  Today I'm wearing a pair of purple jeans with a 14 on the label (though a couple of 16s are still a bit too tight).  I'm off to SW to weigh in this evening...


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> A few months ago, my daughter gave me some of her cast-offs.  I couldn't pull any of the trousers up beyond mid-thigh.  Today I'm wearing a pair of purple jeans with a 14 on the label (though a couple of 16s are still a bit too tight).  I'm off to SW to weigh in this evening...



Great news LeeLee!


----------



## runner

I've lost 1 1/2" off my waistline


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> I've lost 1 1/2" off my waistline



Wow, that's great runner! Bet you feel better for it too!  All my excess weight is round my middle - I don't have a lot to lose, but because it's all in one area it seems impossible to shift. I have noticed that my waistband is not as tight as it has been though - eventually I may reach a point where my waist actually matches what's on the label of my trousers!


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Wow, that's great runner! Bet you feel better for it too!  All my excess weight is round my middle - I don't have a lot to lose, but because it's all in one area it seems impossible to shift. I have noticed that my waistband is not as tight as it has been though - eventually I may reach a point where my waist actually matches what's on the label of my trousers!



Ha ha, me too!  I always have a bulge around the middle nowadays no matter what size I am, but if I'm the size I want to be, I don't really mind - got to have some allowances for age!


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> Ha ha, me too!  I always have a bulge around the middle nowadays no matter what size I am, but if I'm the size I want to be, I don't really mind - got to have some allowances for age!



Do you mean I have to admit I'm no Spring Chicken any more?   What is scary is that my waist when diagnosed was 27 inches - didn't realise at the time just how bad that was! I ought to be 32 in waist (but I'm more like 34.5 currently!)


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Do you mean I have to admit I'm no Spring Chicken any more?   What is scary is that my waist when diagnosed was 27 inches - didn't realise at the time just how bad that was! I ought to be 32 in waist (but I'm more like 34.5 currently!)



27"    34.5 sounds good - erm I've got a bit of catching up to do


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> 27"    34.5 sounds good - erm I've got a bit of catching up to do



On my puny body 34.5 is a bit of a belly!


----------



## Music&InsulinSavedMyLife

LeeLee said:


> OK it took a bit of effort, but I couldn't have done it without Slimming World.  I lost 5 stone the first time, then gave up and put half back, now on 4.5 stone this time.  Total loss since the fat pics is 7 stone.  It can be done without surgery!



I was on the really easy Slimming World diet just before I was diagnosed. My doctors thought it was the diet that was making me ill, but they were wrong! I lost a few stone on it, and hoping to get back on it in the next couple of months to lose some more, although with changing the way I eat with diabetes, i've already lost over a stone


----------



## LeeLee

Music&InsulinSavedMyLife said:


> I was on the really easy Slimming World diet just before I was diagnosed. My doctors thought it was the diet that was making me ill, but they were wrong! I lost a few stone on it, and hoping to get back on it in the next couple of months to lose some more, although with changing the way I eat with diabetes, i've already lost over a stone


You might find that Original (Red) suits you better as a T1.  Lots of advice about SW in various threads.  Any questions, just ask!


----------



## Music&InsulinSavedMyLife

LeeLee said:


> You might find that Original (Red) suits you better as a T1.  Lots of advice about SW in various threads.  Any questions, just ask!



I never really looked into what diets included what. Being 16, the doctors told me to only do the easy one, but I don't see how it makes much of a difference. To me Slimming World is more like a healthy and balanced eating regime more than a diet


----------



## LeeLee

With Original, you have all the 'free' meat, fat free yogurt, Quorn, eggs and most fruit & veg; but limited starchy veg, spuds, pulses, pasta, bread, cereal which you have as Healthy Extras or syns.  You get two A (dairy) and two B choices per day.  Much lower carbs than Green or Extra Easy. They've rewritten the books recently, and details of original/green are in a separate booklet in the new members' pack.


----------



## Music&InsulinSavedMyLife

LeeLee said:


> With Original, you have all the 'free' meat, fat free yogurt, Quorn, eggs and most fruit & veg; but limited starchy veg, spuds, pulses, pasta, bread, cereal which you have as Healthy Extras or syns.  You get two A (dairy) and two B choices per day.  Much lower carbs than Green or Extra Easy. They've rewritten the books recently, and details of original/green are in a separate booklet in the new members' pack.




Ahh that sounds easy enough  Since I've been diagnosed I have basically cut most sugar out of my diet, not necessary I know, but I want to lose weight anyway and having the mind set that I couldn't eat it helped. I'll have to look into it again  Thank you!


----------



## runner

So far I've lost 1 1/2" off my bust (chest), 2" off my waist and 1 1/4" off my hips - clothes are feeling more comfy, but still same size.


----------



## LeeLee

*Krispy Kreme Alert!*

One of the bosses brought in a whole box of these dangerous doughnuts... and I managed to have a clementine instead!


----------



## Northerner

Well done!!!  Add 'strong willpower and determination to succeed' to your CV!


----------



## Steff

I've been quiet on the weight loss part of this forum, but alas a miracle has happened went to tk Maxx and bought a sports bra that fits and it's a size lower, amazing when I try and lose weight I fail and when I'm not trying I lose 2lb humph, must take time off work more often


----------



## runner

LeeLee said:


> One of the bosses brought in a whole box of these dangerous doughnuts... and I managed to have a clementine instead!



I admire your determination  - you should feel very pleased with yourself!


----------



## runner

Steff said:


> I've been quiet on the weight loss part of this forum, but alas a miracle has happened went to tk Maxx and bought a sports bra that fits and it's a size lower, amazing when I try and lose weight I fail and when I'm not trying I lose 2lb humph, must take time off work more often



Well done for finding a bra that fits - a big bugbear of mine, and for loosing the 2lb!


----------



## LeeLee

Steff said:


> I've been quiet on the weight loss part of this forum, but alas a miracle has happened went to tk Maxx and bought a sports bra that fits and it's a size lower, amazing when I try and lose weight I fail and when I'm not trying I lose 2lb humph, must take time off work more often



Yay!  It's brilliant when that happens.  You're obviously doing something right, albeit unconsciously.


----------



## Steff

Thanks ladies


----------



## LeeLee

Went to M&S to spend my birthday voucher and reward myself for my recent achievement on the scales.  Down to a size 38F scaffolding.  Size 14 trousers comfortable.  Yippee!


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> Went to M&S to spend my birthday voucher and reward myself for my recent achievement on the scales.  Down to a size 38F scaffolding.  Size 14 trousers comfortable.  Yippee!



Excellent LeeLee!


----------



## runner

LeeLee said:


> Went to M&S to spend my birthday voucher and reward myself for my recent achievement on the scales.  Down to a size 38F scaffolding.  Size 14 trousers comfortable.  Yippee!



Brilliant - how good is that!  Does this mean you've reached your target now?


----------



## LeeLee

According to the BMI calculator, I have another 2 st 12 lbs to lose before I get to the top end of 'healthy'.  Not sure that's achieveable!


----------



## lucy123

Well done LeeLee - How fantastic.


----------



## runner

LeeLee said:


> According to the BMI calculator, I have another 2 st 12 lbs to lose before I get to the top end of 'healthy'.  Not sure that's achieveable!



I think I said before on here, when I first lost weight, I used the free Boots website, and the suggested weight for my BMI would have made me positively underweight - hadn't been that weight since adolescence and haven't been overweight until my 30's!  Other weight/height charts stated the weight I was happy with was fine.  Guess it depends on muscle mass too, as others have stated.  Anywy, I'm sure you'll know when you feel right


----------



## LeeLee

Reached over my shoulder to scratch my back... and realised that my 'camel hump' has gone!  For those who've never had one, sometimes when you're really big, you get a pad of fat just below the base of your neck.


----------



## runner

LeeLee said:


> Reached over my shoulder to scratch my back... and realised that my 'camel hump' has gone!  For those who've never had one, sometimes when you're really big, you get a pad of fat just below the base of your neck.



Yay - that must feel good - now where you going to store your water


----------



## Dory

just went shopping to Waitrose, had craving for something really stodgy and sweet (that time of the month!), saw a brownie tray bake thing (which i've been known to eat in one go as brownies are my fave)....stared for a new minutes......

then picked up cadbury's 1/2 fat choc mousses (only 4 syns on SW plan) and trotted off.

diabetes and staying on plan 1, evil brownie with fat and sugar, 0.


----------



## LeeLee

Well done for your self-control!  Mmmmmm brownies. Drool is getting keyboard damp!


----------



## Dory

ye and i'll admit i wish i was sat here with it now!! I have a waitrose reduced fat sponge pud in the fridge too which i cant eat today as had too many syns....i'm amazed i haven't started gnawing my way through the cardboard on that - even more so since it's been sat in fridge for a week! 

god love Mr muller for creating mullerlights is all i can say!!!


----------



## lucy123

Great Willpower there Dory - well done you!

I am slightly confused but happy. I am on a rare 'getting dressed up' night tonight and have gone through my wardrobe and am now posing in a pair of size 16 jeans and 16 tunic top - topped off with a size 18 leather jacket!

I feel great in how I look - not felt so good about myself in a while.
Now how can it that I can get in the clothes comfortably that I was in when at my lightest last year - and I do look slimmer in the legs, hips and bum area. It must be all the gym work Iwas doing before my hip injury. Sp its not all about those flipping scales is it!!

Its inspired me - and I am celebrating with a vodka and diet coke!!


----------



## Dory

go Lucy! 

your night out tonight is going to be great - watch out for all the guys doing double takes at you!


----------



## LeeLee

lucy123 said:


> Great Willpower there Dory - well done you!
> 
> I am slightly confused but happy. I am on a rare 'getting dressed up' night tonight and have gone through my wardrobe and am now posing in a pair of size 16 jeans and 16 tunic top - topped off with a size 18 leather jacket!
> 
> I feel great in how I look - not felt so good about myself in a while.
> Now how can it that I can get in the clothes comfortably that I was in when at my lightest last year - and I do look slimmer in the legs, hips and bum area. It must be all the gym work Iwas doing before my hip injury. Sp its not all about those flipping scales is it!!
> 
> Its inspired me - and I am celebrating with a vodka and diet coke!!


Hi Lucy, hope you had a lovely time.  There's nothing to beat the feeling of knowing you're looking your best.


----------



## runner

You said it Lucy - so pleased you feel so good about yourself - and s0 you should


----------



## Dory

Yay!  my first exercise-class 100% success:

before dance class: 5.6.  had a banana  (did not bolus)
put TBR of 50% to last the hour-long class
tested half way thru class: 6.8
end of class: 6.7

this has NEVER happened!!  all other attempts have seen me having to get it up to 8-9 before the class and then seen it plummet to around 4 (usually before the class finishes which sees me having to leave early to avoid it going very hypo).

Of course, this is a)in the morning b)a dance class c)that time of the month so who knows whether the banana trick will work for a 7pm weekday combat (ie much higher impact) class........  

the joy of diabetes!


----------



## lucy123

Thats great Dory - just keep an eye on them over the next few hours as mine for some reason can keep rising after a class (and then for me because I am 'special' plummet some times.

Its good to see progress though - do you think the healthy lifestyle is helping this?


----------



## Dory

Hi Lucy and thanks!! yes, I keep an eye on them after classes for the same reason as you - they do rise and then drop.

This is understandable as I'm guessing that when your body exercises your liver gets triggered to release glycogen which causes the increase after sport.  For me, the drop after that is because sport increases my insulin sensitivity so my normal insulin rates are too much and my body is also eating up the glucose I do have floating around in reparing/feeding my muscles.

I don't think it's the healthy lifestyle as I've been doing classes for about 8 years now and have had a healthy diet for many years now.  the problem was that i wasn't monitoring what types of exercise and foods, and health events etc were doing to my sugars.  It's only in the past few months that I've been taking an active interest.


----------



## runner

Dory said:


> Yay!  my first exercise-class 100% success:
> 
> before dance class: 5.6.  had a banana  (did not bolus)
> put TBR of 50% to last the hour-long class
> tested half way thru class: 6.8
> end of class: 6.7
> 
> this has NEVER happened!!  all other attempts have seen me having to get it up to 8-9 before the class and then seen it plummet to around 4 (usually before the class finishes which sees me having to leave early to avoid it going very hypo).
> 
> Of course, this is a)in the morning b)a dance class c)that time of the month so who knows whether the banana trick will work for a 7pm weekday combat (ie much higher impact) class........
> 
> the joy of diabetes!



Brilliant Dory - the whole exercise issue is why I joined the forum in the first place, for advice and support - looks like you've cracked it!


----------



## Dory

thanks runner....by comparison, this was last night's combat class 20.30-21.30:

20.15 - 8.6 (not a deliberate attempt, it was just that level when i tested).  put a TBR so basal was at 30% to last through the class
21.30 - 5.3.

the drop is too much for my liking as it requires me to have to get the level up higher before the start of the class. but i deliberately didn't eat a banana bfore hand as didn't want the reading to stay that level.

so I think I have 2 workarounds, one for when reading is 'normal' (ie 5-7) before class which is a 50% basal and banana and one for when it's slightly higher (8-9) which is 30% basal and no food.

now just sorting out sugar levels for the rest of my life events to deal with (can you see where my priorities are lol )


----------



## MichaelVincent

Here's my non-scale victory:  I bought a new polo shirt at the weekend ... I took two into the changing rooms, an X-Large as usual and a large just in case.

The Large fitted.  I am chuffed!

Mike


----------



## Northerner

MichaelVincent said:


> Here's my non-scale victory:  I bought a new polo shirt at the weekend ... I took two into the changing rooms, an X-Large as usual and a large just in case.
> 
> The Large fitted.  I am chuffed!
> 
> Mike



Great news Mike! Welcome to the forum


----------



## gail1

the two skirts i brought two weeks ago are to big and so will be taking them back to shop today


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> the two skirts i brought two weeks ago are to big and so will be taking them back to shop today



That's terrific Gail!


----------



## LeeLee

After spending several months getting into the pyjamas my daughter gave me from her fatter days, I now need to hold them up when slobbing around the house.  A trip to Primark could be on the cards this weekend!


----------



## lucy123

Brilliant LeeLee - well done!  I love pyjamas! I do have to prise myself out of them each morning and make a bit of an effort.
I did think about buying a onesie but really mustn't as I know I would live in it!


----------



## Dory

*A1c levels*

Hi folks.  Some of you will know that at the beginning of this year, I decided to face my bG levels head on rather than just resignedly accept they were all over the place and with no control.  

I've never had great control (always been over 8.0 since I was diagnosed 23 years ago).  But when I got fitted with a pump at the end of 2009, things started improving.  Within 6 months, I was down to 7.2.  Then I had a few things go disastrously wrong in my life (both work and personal), which nearly saw me throw it all in once or twice.  Things spiralled out of control.  Fast forward to December 2012, my A1c was 8.0.

However, since joining this forum, I have shed blood sweat and tears over tweaking, testing, tweaking, retesting etc - with advice from your helpful selves and guides I have been recommended.  It was hard work and at times I nearly gave up and thought 's*d it, nothing I do seems to be helping'.

I had an A1c done 18th Feb 2013.  The results came thorugh today. It's down to 7.1.  in 2 months, I have turned things around completely.  And  I know I'm not 100% there yet.  But 1.0mmol in 2 months is pretty amazing.  In fact, 7.1 is the owest A1c I've ever had.  that is all down to finding this site and meeting you guys, and the advice you've given me.

I can't thank you all enough - you don't realise how you've saved me. 

XXXXXX


----------



## LeeLee

And a big well done to you as well Dory.  YOU put in the hard work.  So glad it's paying off.


----------



## Northerner

Brilliant Dory! Well done on a fantastic reduction and for seeing it through - you have been admirably rewarded for all your hard work!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Great work Dory.

Picking up ideas and approaches on forums can be a real 'lightbulb moment' but it is *you* who has put the hard work in and made them work in your own situation.

Congratulations on the improved A1c, that's a huge achievement. Long may it continue!


----------



## runner

That's some determination Dory - Go Girl x


----------



## Dory

thank you so much everyone!

have had a bit of a break recently from the basal testing but now i have the overnight sorted I can't put it off any longer, I'm going to have to do day time.  Maybe next week


----------



## runner

Its amazing how sizes change over the years: tried some smaller jeans on today after discovering a top I like actually fits me again now.  2 size 14's could just squeeze into, but way too tight, so another month or two yet.  then an old size 16 - couldn't even get the button anywhere near doing up, yet wear a pair of 16s at the mo that would fall off without a belt!
Guess that means I'm a size 15 LOL


----------



## LeeLee

Labels are meaningless these days. I recently took two pairs of trousers from Matalan sale rail into the changing room, both size 16.  One of them wouldn't do up, and the other was too big (and a 14 was perfect).  Guess which one got as far as the till!


----------



## runner

LeeLee said:


> Labels are meaningless these days. I recently took two pairs of trousers from Matalan sale rail into the changing room, both size 16.  One of them wouldn't do up, and the other was too big (and a 14 was perfect).  Guess which one got as far as the till!



LOL crazy isn't it - and as for bras - don't even go there!


----------



## runner

Yay, can now get my favourite denim top on, and it fits comfortably!


----------



## lucy123

How lovely!  ..and what a difference a pound makes! 
How many times have you looked in the mirror today?


----------



## LeeLee

I've had a lovely surprise through the post.  My Slimming World group leader has sent me a 'Star of the Week' letter.  I haven't won any awards recently because my losses are slowing, but this is a pat on the back for showing up every week and helping others who are struggling.  Nice to be appreciated.


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> I've had a lovely surprise through the post.  My Slimming World group leader has sent me a 'Star of the Week' letter.  I haven't won any awards recently because my losses are slowing, but this is a pat on the back for showing up every week and helping others who are struggling.  Nice to be appreciated.



Very well deserved LeeLee


----------



## AJLang

LeeLee that is lovely, I'm so pleased for you


----------



## runner

That's really nice Lee Lee


----------



## lucy123

How lovely to be recognised and you so deserve it. 
I got a tax return form in my post!


----------



## LeeLee

Popped into M&S on the way home, saw a lovely Per Una top on the sale rail.  Only available in a 14 or 18.  Picked up the 14, assuming I'd have to wait a few weeks before wearing it... and it fits!


----------



## AJLang

Ah LeeLee that's brilliant I am so pleased for you. I'd be thrilled if I could fit into the size 18


----------



## LeeLee

AJLang said:


> Ah LeeLee that's brilliant I am so pleased for you. I'd be thrilled if I could fit into the size 18


That's what I thought a year ago!  All it takes is a smidgen of stubbornness.


----------



## runner

Nice one Amanda!


----------



## runner

AAArr [scream]  aaarrr [scream]  Just tried on a few things, and they fit!! - can now get my size 14 skinny legs on and a summer jacket which was too small last year, plus some tops   aaarrrr [scream].  told myself to remember this feeling.  Downside is, apart from those who now I'm loosing weight, only 1 person has noticed!   Perhaps because I've been wearing the same (now baggy) clothes LOL


----------



## shambles

I think it's harder for people who see you every day to notice weight loss - if you see someone who hasn't seen you for ages they will notice I am sure 

Also some people don't like to say for fear of offending! 

ION I left half my clothes in Australia as they were beyond not fitting and I need to get a new belt as used up all the holes on my old one  YAY


----------



## runner

Nice one Shambles.  Someone i hadn't seen for a while noticed I'd lost weight today, mind you after eating the lovely homemade cakes from the craft fair today, it may be a no loss week LOL


----------



## shambles

Woo go Runner!

Also jealous on the cakes. Still at the stage in dealing with the D that I just don't do sweet stuff at all because am terrified of what it will do to me! Mainly satisfying sugar cravings with a bit of fruit, yoghurt, and sugar free jelly occasionally. I really really miss cake


----------



## shambles

I should add that I have made the SW tea loaf a number of times (yum yum yum) so am not totally cake deprived ... but it's not the same as my mum lemon drizzle, or coffee and walnut , or chocolate cake


----------



## runner

OOO don't!  I'm lucky in that I can match any carbs with insulin, but I do find that if I avoid sweet things, the craving goes away.


----------



## LeeLee

Not sure if this is a 'victory'... it could be expensive!

Due to an arthritic big toe and wide feet, it's very difficult to find shoes to fit me, so I tend to wear the same ones until they fall apart.  I have just one pair of sandals, bought ten years ago when I was at my biggest.  They didn't come out at all last summer.  With the nice weather and freshly painted toenails, I thought it would be a good idea to wear them today. Aaargh! They're distinctly loose, and I'm not sure I'll be able to walk far in them, let alone cycle safely.


----------



## LeeLee

*Veins*

Here's an odd one I've just noticed... I've always had just the one visible side vein in the crook of my left elbow, which was forever being stabbed by evil nurses and phlebotomists.  Not only can I now see the right one, but the central (bigger) veins in both arms are visible! Blood donation and testing will be so much easier in future.


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> Here's an odd one I've just noticed... I've always had just the one visible side vein in the crook of my left elbow, which was forever being stabbed by evil nurses and phlebotomists.  Not only can I now see the right one, but the central (bigger) veins in both arms are visible! Blood donation and testing will be so much easier in future.



That is a strange one, but good!


----------



## shambles

Yay! I hope that happens to me too eventually! I have no visible veins, so whenever it comes to blood tests I have to point and go, really do it there and it'll be fine, it's where everyone does it  Not sure what will happen if it ever gets a scar or too much use!


----------



## LeeLee

My daughter has just been to the charity shop and picked up a pair of Jasper Conran jeans for ?1.  She has just rejoined Slimming World to lose her baby fat, which this time has accumulated around her hips, so the jeans will be baggy before long.  I started to say I'll have them when they're too big... forgetting that right now I'm a stone LIGHTER than she is!  I'll have to find my own bargain jeans.


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> My daughter has just been to the charity shop and picked up a pair of Jasper Conran jeans for ?1.  She has just rejoined Slimming World to lose her baby fat, which this time has accumulated around her hips, so the jeans will be baggy before long.  I started to say I'll have them when they're too big... forgetting that right now I'm a stone LIGHTER than she is!  I'll have to find my own bargain jeans.



Hope you can find some more appropriate to your new dimensions!


----------



## runner

Things are definitely looking good Lee Lee


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Well done LeeLee. Happy bargain hunting


----------



## LeeLee

Being able to cut, file and paint toenails... and breathe at the same time!


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> Being able to cut, file and paint toenails... and breathe at the same time!



Ah! Good one LeeLee!  Not that I do that! Well, not on a regular basis, just special occasions, you understand...


----------



## runner

Ha ha, you two have put a smile on my face!


----------



## LeeLee

Just thought I'd share something my doctor said to me yesterday.  On congratulating me for my weight loss and unexpectedly good HbA1c, the doc asked (jokingly) if I could tell all his overweight T2 patients that they too can lose weight instead of just giving excuses for why it's impossible.


----------



## runner

LeeLee said:


> Just thought I'd share something my doctor said to me yesterday.  On congratulating me for my weight loss and unexpectedly good HbA1c, the doc asked (jokingly) if I could tell all his overweight T2 patients that they too can lose weight instead of just giving excuses for why it's impossible.



What a lovely compliment.  You should be very proud


----------



## LeeLee

The scales have been playing mind games with me for the last couple of weeks, with two unexpected (and undeserved) half-pound gains.  However, when I did up my belt this morning, it settled nicely at a notch further than it has done for the last 4 months.


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> The scales have been playing mind games with me for the last couple of weeks, with two unexpected (and undeserved) half-pound gains.  However, when I did up my belt this morning, it settled nicely at a notch further than it has done for the last 4 months.



Good news LeeLee!  I have also noticed that my waist is more closely matching the stated circumference of my trousers!


----------



## runner

That's good news you two!  I'm afraid mine seems to be going the other way, but now I've finished at the shop and things are back to 'normal', whatever that is, I hope to get back on track before I loose it completely at Christmas!


----------



## HelenHanfe

Having to take the elastic in on my work trousers...again !   

I can't see my weight loss really...but I know it's coming off as I'm tripping over my hems !!

HelenHanfe


----------



## Northerner

HelenHanfe said:


> Having to take the elastic in on my work trousers...again !
> 
> I can't see my weight loss really...but I know it's coming off as I'm tripping over my hems !!
> 
> HelenHanfe



Great news Helen!  New wardrobe in the offing?


----------



## HelenHanfe

Well, Northerner, I'm on my way to a new-ish wardrobe - the various things I've grown out of, over the last few years !

I've resolutely decided not to spend any money on new clothes, all the while I have a cupboard full of ones I just don't fit in any more....

It's part of my 'goal' - if I continue with the weightloss, I hope to be wearing these things in 2014  

Helen


----------



## HelenHanfe

Hopefully this counts.....after 3 months of testing - with readings in the 20's to start with - absolutely thrilled to get my first 5-something today !!

Am now registering 6 out of 6 readings, under 10, in a day - and if over, I know what's caused it....

So excited to get a 5 !   Hopefully the first of many.... !

HelenHanfe


----------

